# دراما رمضان   2016



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2016)

الموضوع مخصص للجميع للمشاركه باخبار دراما رمضان
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2016)

*

 * *مأمون وشركاه*



* 9.1 * 




*عادل إمام*
*لبلبة*
*مصطفى فهمي*
*شيرين*
*     تدور أحداث المسلسل حول (مأمون) الرجل البخيل للغاية، والذي لديه 4  أبناء يحرمهم من كل شيء هم وزوجته، حتى ينفصلوا جميعًا عنه، وبعدها يكتشفون  أنه ملياردير، ويبدأون رحلة البحث عن مكان أمواله المخفية، فتتصاعد  الأحداث في إطار كوميدي اجتماعي ساخر.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2016)

*

 * *القيصر*



 
*يوسف الشريف*
*خالد زكي*
*أحمد سعيد عبدالغني*
*إدوارد*
*     تدور أحداث المسلسل حول شخص يمتلك قدرات غير عادية، يُدعى (القيصر)  تابع لإحدى الجماعات الإسلامية التكفيرية المتطرفة، والتي تتبنى عمليات  إرهابية، ومع تولي القيصر قيادة المجموعة يفاجئ بحصار الشرطة له في أحد  أنفاق رفح، والتي تتولى الشرطة هدمها ويتم القضاء على جميع الموجودين بها،  إلا هو ويصبح الناجي الوحيد.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2016)

*

*​ *8.3

* 


*تدور أحداث المسلسل في إطار درامي كوميدي، مليء بالإثارة والتشويق  عن أحد الأشخاص البارعين في أساليب النصب والاحتيال، والذي يظل مطارد من  قبل سلطات الأمن؛ حتى يتم إعلان مكافأة مالية كبيرة للقبض عليه،...إقرأ المزيد*


*ï؛‡ï؛§ï؛®اï؛‌:*
 *أحمد سمير فرج           (مخرج)*
 

*ï؛—ï؛„ï»ںï»´ï»’:*
 *شريف بدر الدين           (مؤلف)*
 *وائل حمدي           (مؤلف*
 

*طاقم العمل:*
*محمود عبدالعزيز*
*ميرفت أمين*
*فاروق الفيشاوي*
*اسماعيل شرف الدين*
*هبة عبدالغني*
*محمود القلعاوي*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2016)

*

*
*وعد*



* 8.3*
 

 





 

*مي عز الدين*
*حسن حسني*
*كارمن لبس*
*سليمان عيد*
*     يدور العمل حول فكرة الاختيار بصفة عامة، سواء اختيار شريك العمر، أو  اختيار العلاقات الاجتماعية وتحديدها وذلك من خلال خطوط درامية متشابكة، في  شكل رومانسي اجتماعي.   *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2016)

*

*​ *سقوط حر*



* 8.7 * 

*أين يعرض الفيلم؟*
 * شاهد الإعلان* 


 





 

*نيللي كريم *
*فرح يوسف*
*أحمد وفيق*
*وفاء صادق*
*     تدور أحداث المسلسل حول سيدة مضطربة نفسيًا (نيللي كريم)، يتم اتهامها  بقتل زوجها وشقيقتها، حيث تجدها الشرطة مع أداة الجريمة (مسدس).. بعد القبض  عليها، تقرر المحكمة دخولها مصحة للعلاج النفسي لأنها تعاني من أزمة نفسية  حادة، ولكنها تتعرض للكثير من المشكلات داخل هذه المصحة، مما يسبب لها عدة  انتكاسات بعد تماثلها للشفاء أكثر من مرة، وتتوالى الاحداث إلى أن تكشف حقيقة مقتل زوجها وشقيقتها.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2016)

*

 * *فوق مستوى الشبهات*
 

*يسرا*
*نجلاء بدر*
*شيرين رضا*
*كريم فهمي*
*     تدور قصة المسلسل حول شخصية امرأة تدعي (رحمة) وهي مريضة نفسية، تظهر  بوجه طيب طول الوقت، ولكنها تقوم بإلحاق الأذى بكل من حولها.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2016)

*

 يوميات زوجة مفروسة أوي (ج2)





داليا البحيري
خالد سرحان
سمير غانم
رجاء الجداوي
     تدور أحداث المسلسل في إطار كوميدي اجتماعي بحلقات منفصلة متصلة حول  صحفية تعمل بنفس الجريدة التي يعمل بها زوجها، وينشأ بينهما صراع فكري بسبب  مواقفهما السياسية المختلفة بعد ثورة 25 يناير، موضحًا شكل العلاقة بين  الزوجين في حياتهما الخاصة وفي حياتهما العملية، كما يتعرض للمواقف التي  تتعرض لها الأسرة المصرية، وما تعانيه المرأة في تربية أبنائها.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

*

 * *المغني*






 

*محمد منير*
*رانيا فريد شوقي*
*ميساء مغربي*
*ميرهان حسين*
*     يتناول العمل قصة حياة المطرب (محمد منير) والأحداث التي شهدتها مسيرته  الفنية، ويتخلل المسلسل عدد من الأغاني الجديدة التي تُكتَب خصيصًا للعمل.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

*

 * *أفراح القبة*





 

*منى زكي*
*سيد رجب*
*جمال سليمان*
*صابرين*
*     تدور أحداث المسلسل فى إطار من التراجيديا المثيرة داخل أحد الفرق  المسرحية خلال حقبة السبعينيات، وخلال جلسات القراءة الجماعية لنص جديد،  يكتشف الممثلون أن أحداث المسرحية تدور حول شخصياتهم الحقيقية في كواليس  المسرح، وأن مؤلف المسرحية يعرض أمامهم أسرارهم المشينة التي حدثت بالماضي.  يسعى الممثلون لإيقاف هذه المسرحية الفاضحة لهم، لكن مالك  الفريق يُصر على استكمال العمل لكي يتطهر من آثام الماضي، ويجد الممثلون  أنفسهم مجبرين على الاستمرار في تمثيل أدوارهم الحقيقية، في أحداث تحكيها  ممثلة ناشئة انضمت للفريق بحثًا عن فرصة تحت الأضواء.*


----------



## soul & life (15 مايو 2016)

كل ده !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> كل ده !


*لسه كتير بس يهمنا مشاركتك هتشوفى ايه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

*

 * *الطبال*

*أمير كرارة*

*روجينا*
*دنيا*
*صبري عبدالمنعم*
*     يدور العمل حول شخصية (طبال) لديه فرقة شعبية، لتتحول هذه المهنة إلي أسلوب حياة لدي هذا الطبال من أجل الارتقاء بمستواه المادي.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

*أبو البنات مصطفى شعبان*
*لقاء الخميسي*
*علا غانم*
*صلاح عبدالله*
*     يدور العمل حول رجل يملك معرض سيارات (مصطفي شعبان) ويدخل في صراع دائم  مع احد كبار رجال الاعمال (صلاح عبدالله)، حيث يوجد خلاف بينهما سببه  تجارتهما القديمة معًا في المخدرات حتي انفصلا عن بعضهما، وبسب الصراع  يصطحب (مصطفي شعبان) بناته وينتقل للعيش في القاهرة ولكن (صلاح عبدالله)  يذهب خلفه ويقوم بخطف بنات (مصطفي شعبان) الثلاثة، ومن هنا  تتصاعد أحداث الخلاف وتظهر (صافيناز) كراقصة في أحد الكباريهات التي يسهر  فيها (مصطفي شعبان) ويتعرف عليها ويتزوج منها في حين يكون (ادوارد) صديق  شعبان المقرب.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

*

 *
*ريهام سعيد*

*أيمن أبو زهرة*
*عبدالله مشرف*
*هياتم*
*     في أطار درامي، يتناول المسلسل يتناول حكاية ثلاث سيدات كن يعملن  كخادمتين ودلالة في تسعينات القرن الماضي ولا توجد أي علاقة تربطهن ببعض  ولكن ظروف الحياة تجمعهن في رحلة صعودهن من الصفر وتجعلهن صديقات ليكشف  المسلسل عن أحلامهن ومشاكلهن المشروعة وغير المشروعة.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

*

 *
*ليالي الحلمية (ج6)*







 

*إلهام شاهين*
*صفية العمري*
*هشام سليم*
*سميرة عبدالعزيز*
*     تتطور أحداث الجزء السادس من المسلسل حيث تصاب زهرة (إلهام شاهين)  بصدمة عصبية بعد وفاة علي البدري، ويفاجئ الجميع بظهور (لي لي) وهي ابنة  سليم البدري والتي كانت تقييم في فرنسا وقررت العودة إلى مصر. وتتناول  الأحداث ما يحدث في مصر بعد ثورة يناير.   *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مايو 2016)

زوجه مفروسه اوى كان بيضحك اوى السنه اللى فاتت 
هحاول اتابعه السنه دى بأذن ربنا
واكيد هشوف ليالى الحلمية فى شكلها الجديد
واللى مش بيعجبنى مش بكمله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> زوجه مفروسه اوى كان بيضحك اوى السنه اللى فاتت
> هحاول اتابعه السنه دى بأذن ربنا
> واكيد هشوف ليالى الحلمية فى شكلها الجديد
> واللى مش بيعجبنى مش بكمله


*ايوه كده هلوا هلوا ومتخلونيش احكى مع نفسى خلو بالكم من الموضوع ده لاحسن يجينى هسهس انا قولتلكم اهوه وقد ازرر من هزر*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4KscFh49R9E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> *
> *ريهام سعيد*
> ...



ريهام حقيقى ست قادره 
بس معتقدش انى هشوفه دمها تقيل اوى فى التمثيل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ريهام حقيقى ست قادره
> بس معتقدش انى هشوفه دمها تقيل اوى فى التمثيل


*ياباى هى مش قالت اعتزلت التمثيل قبل عن كده اوعوا يكون حد منكم مسك فيها*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تدور أحداث المسلسل حول سيدة مضطربة نفسيًا (نيللي كريم)*





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تدور قصة المسلسل حول شخصية امرأة تدعي (رحمة) وهي مريضة نفسية،*


 *[FONT=&quot]هى السنة دى ماشية أمراض نفسية ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى لفت نظرى طريقة الأفيشات ...جديدة على طريقة السيما ...وشكلها مُلفت[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عارف أن "سمعان" هيعمل نفسه ماشفنيش كعادته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هو طلب مننا المشاركة ..إحياءاً للشهر الفضيل[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اللى يعرف ياجماعة ميعاد أذاعة مسلسل " محمود عبد العزيز " يدينى رينج [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (15 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لسه كتير بس يهمنا مشاركتك هتشوفى ايه*​



بص انا عجبنى اوى فكرة مسلسل عادل امام لانه اتعمل زمان فكرة البخيل وابنائه للفنان فريد شوقى وكان رائع فمتخيلة انه هيكون لذيذ والاهم انه مفيهوش مناظر تعصب يعنى هيكون فى اطار اجتماعى كوميدى
كمان مسلسل محمود عبد العزيز  بحبه اوى وبحب تمثيله اصله بلدياتى :smile01

وليالى الحلمية 

والخروج 

سقوط حر ... طبعا مش هلحق اشوف كل دول بس هرتب منهم اثنين على الاقل:mus13:


----------



## كليماندوس (16 مايو 2016)

موضوع جميل - خصوصا ان التلفيزيون خاصتى بايظ !!!

و بالقطع شراء الجديد من نوع LCD بعد فرق الاسعار بسبب الدولار حا يعمل فرق كبير - علاوه على دخول الشهر الفضيل فا الاسعار بتولع

فمن هنا تاتى اهمية هذا الموضوع - للبحث على متابعه المسلسلات من على النت
- - - 

شكرا اخى سمعان على هذا المجهود - و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> موضوع جميل - خصوصا ان التلفيزيون خاصتى بايظ !!!
> 
> و بالقطع شراء الجديد من نوع LCD بعد فرق الاسعار بسبب الدولار حا يعمل فرق كبير - علاوه على دخول الشهر الفضيل فا الاسعار بتولع
> 
> ...




*يا صديقي العزيز

اشتري تلفزيون من نوع LED احسن بكتير من LCD

و بالتوفيق 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2016)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:






[FONT=&quot]أنا عارف أن "سمعان" هيعمل نفسه ماشفنيش كعادته​​ [FONT=&quot]لكن هو طلب مننا المشاركة ..إحياءاً للشهر الفضيل​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​:new6::new6::new6:​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اللى يعرف ياجماعة ميعاد أذاعة مسلسل " محمود عبد العزيز " يدينى رينج [/FONT]​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
احم احم حد بينادى
الكبير كبير ومحدش يقدر يطنش الكبير اى نعم انت نكشتنى بس اعترف انى ثبتك بالكلمتين دول 
بالنسبه لمواعيد اذاعة المسلسلات سيتم الاعلان عنها لاحقا
*[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2016)

*


paul iraqe قال:






يا صديقي العزيز

اشتري تلفزيون من نوع LED احسن بكتير من LCD

و بالتوفيق 


أنقر للتوسيع...

ماتقلقش هو ال lcd مش هيلاقيه فى السوق مش بينزل الا led
والاسعار حنينه جدا والماركات لاحصر لها
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2016)

*

 * *الكيف*





 

*لوسي*
*أحمد فؤاد سليم*
*محمود البزاوي*
*باسم سمرة*
*     أحداث المسلسل مأخوذة عن الفيلم الشهير (الكيف)، ويتناول قصية المخدرات  وتأثيراتها المميتة وضربها بفساد يستفحل في طبقات المجتمع، من خلال صراع  طاحن ثالوثي بين العلم والمادة وشهوة المزاج، مستعرضًا لنا هذا الصراع من  خلال أبطاله وشخصياتهم المختلفة وأهدافهم ومبادئهم المتباينة في الحياة.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2016)

*

 * *الخانكة*




*غادة عبدالرازق*
*ماجد المصري*
*فتحي عبدالوهاب*
*كارولين خليل*
*     تدور قصة العمل حول واقعة حقيقية حدثت بالفعل، حيث تدور الأحداث حول  معلمة تعمل في مدرسة دولية، تتعرض للتحرش من قبل أحد الطلاب، وفي إطار  سعيها للحصول علي حقها تتحول هي إلي الجاني بدلًا من المجني عليه.   *


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا صديقي العزيز
> 
> اشتري تلفزيون من نوع LED احسن بكتير من LCD
> 
> ...



بول انت وكليماندوس مقولتوش هتابعوا مين من النجوم
 ولا مسلسل ايه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2016)

*هي ودافنشي*



 


*ليلى علوي*
*خالد الصاوي*
*أحمد سعيد عبدالغني*
*إنعام سالوسة*
*     يدور العمل في إطار من الكوميديا السوادء في إحدي المناطق الشعبية. حيث  إحدى المحاميات التي تتعرض لمواقف صعبة فى حياتها ثم تنقلب حياتها رأسا  على عقب بعد ظهور دافنشى في حياتها.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2016)

*

 * *جراند أوتيل*




*دينا الشربيني*
*عمرو يوسف*
*أمير صلاح*
*أحمد داود*
*     تدور أحداث المسلسل داخل أحد الفنادق الضخمة التي يسكنها مجتمع رجال  الأعمال ويعقدون فيه صفقاتهم، بينما تقع جريمة قتل تتعرض لها موظفة في هذا  الفندق، وتبدأ رحلة شقيق الموظفة في البحث عن القاتل لتقديمه للعدالة، وهو  ما يورطه في عالمهم، فلم يسلم من سوء الحظ وبمجرد وصوله لخيوط جريمة قتل  شقيقته يلقى نفس مصيرها.*


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ماتقلقش هو ال lcd مش هيلاقيه فى السوق مش بينزل الا led
> والاسعار حنينه جدا والماركات لاحصر لها
> *




:new6::new6::new6:

*عموما -

افضل ماركة (هنا في العراق ) هي سامسونغ 

وشكرا
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

*كل دا ؟؟

باحب الكوميديا 

مش عايزة وجع دماغ *​


----------



## كليماندوس (17 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> بول انت وكليماندوس مقولتوش هتابعوا مين من النجوم
> ولا مسلسل ايه


اجاوب عن نفسى :
بما انى بدون TV حتى ساعته و تاريخه فمن الصعب التحديد
لكن كصورة عامة فا مسلسل عادل امام بيعجبنى فى تمثيلة و حا احاول مع مسلسل يسرا - رغم انى ليس لى باع على المسلسلات الاجتماعية
و بالطبع و كما عملت العام الماضى و بعد يومين الى 3 اسائل الحج جوجل على اى مسلسل كوميدى و اتابعه

هذا حتى هذه اللحظه - و ربنا يوفقنى فى شراء TV جديد 
@ عامل موضوع لشراء الـ TV الجديد بالمنتدى العام ، و بالطبع " بكثرة المشورة ينجح الامر - امثال "


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*

 * *يونس ولد فضة*

*ريهام حجاج*


*عمرو سعد*
*محمد التاجي*
*عبدالعزيز مخيون*
*     يطرح المسلسل قضية تجعلنا نغوص في أعماق الصعيد، وذلك من خلال شخصية  أحد أباطرة الصعيد (يونس شهاب) الذي يقوم بتحقيق كل ما يريد بكل الطرق  المشروعة والغير مشروعة، وسوف يسلط العمل الضوء علي العديد من قضايا الفساد  المستوطنة في بعض مناطق الصعيد، والتي لا تجد من يواجهها.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*

 * *سبع أرواح (7 أرواح)*







 

*خالد النبوي*
*إياد نصار*
*رانيا يوسف*
*وليد فواز*
*     يدور العمل حول ضابط شرطة يُلقي القبض علي أحد اهم كبار رجال الدولة  بعد تورطه في قتل امرأة، ويتم الحكم عليه بالإعدام، ثم يتقدم ضابط الشرطة  باستقالته، وأثناء عودته للمنزل بعد تقدمه بالاستقالة مباشرة، تأتي له  مكالمة هاتفية تغيّر مجري حياته حيث تقول السيدة التي تُحدثِّه عبر الهاتف  بأنها مازالت علي قيد الحياة وأنه تسبب في إعدام رجل بريء، ليدخل بعدها هذا الضابط في مطاردة مستمرة مع أتباع رجل الدولة الذي حكم عليه بالإعدام.*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> * *جراند أوتيل*
> 
> ...



حرقت ام الاحداث 
شو الفايده الحين من متابعته  خلاص عرفت شو ب يحصل
في النهايه ..كنت ابغي اتابعه عشان خاطر المزيون عمر يوسف بس خربت عليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2016)

*فى مسلسلات كتير شكلها جلوة 
هتابعها زى عادل امام 
يسرا 
مى عزالدين 
وكتيررررررررر
 بس مشكلتى انى بنسى المواعيد 
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حرقت ام الاحداث
> شو الفايده الحين من متابعته  خلاص عرفت شو ب يحصل
> في النهايه ..كنت ابغي اتابعه عشان خاطر المزيون عمر يوسف بس خربت عليا


*ههههههههه تعيشى وتاخدى  غيرها*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*


R.O.R.O قال:



فى مسلسلات كتير شكلها جلوة 
هتابعها زى عادل امام 
يسرا 
مى عزالدين 
وكتيررررررررر
 بس مشكلتى انى بنسى المواعيد 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
ياسلام لما حضرتك تنسى  االمواعيد يبقى احنا فايدتنا ايه ان عشنا وان شاء ربنا كل المواعيد وقنوات العرض هتبقى فى التوبيك ده
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ياسلام لما حضرتك تنسى  االمواعيد يبقى احنا فايدتنا ايه ان عشنا وان شاء ربنا كل المواعيد وقنوات العرض هتبقى فى التوبيك ده
> *



*تمام جداااا 
متاااااابعة 
*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*ï؛‡ï؛§ï؛®اï؛‌:*
 *محمد جمال العدل           (مخرج)*







*ï؛—ï؛„ï»ںï»´ï»’:*
 *محمد الصفتي           (مؤلف)*


*طاقم العمل:*
*شريف سلامة*
*درة*
*ظافر العابدين*
*نورهان*
*إنجي أبو زيد*
*الشحات مبروك*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*

 *


*دنيا سمير غانم*
*إيمي سمير غانم*
*بيومي فؤاد*
*مصطفى خاطر*
*     تدور أحداث المسلسل في إطار كوميدي اجتماعي، حيث تُجسّد (دنيا) دور  فتاة تُدعى نيللي، تبحث عن بنت عمها شريهان، والتي تجسدها (إيمي)، وذلك  لتنفيذ وصية والدها، والذي ترك لغز لم تتكمن نيللي من حله إلا بمساعدة بنت  عمها شريهان، والتي كانت تشاركها نفس المسكن، لكن لم تكونا على علم بأنهما  بنات عم، وتتوالى الأحداث حتى تكتشف نيللي أن من تسكن معها هى بنت عمها، فتنطلقان في رحلتهما لفك اللغز.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*

 * *الميزان*




*غادة عادل *
*ناهد السباعي*
*شيرين رضا*
*أميرة العايدي *
*     تدور أحداث المسلسل في إطار تشويقي مثير، داخل كواليس عالم الجريمة  والمحاكم والمحاماة، بما يخصها من ألاعيب وخطط وقضايا مختلفة، من خلال حبكة  مثيرة مليئة بالمفاجآت.   *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...



الله اكبر على التلزق في شري ونيللي
ياثقل دمهم بنات سمير غانم 
من الحين اتمنى لهم الفشل الذريع
ومعاهم مصطفى شعبان المتلزق في نور شريف


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الله اكبر على التلزق في شري ونيللي
> ياثقل دمهم بنات سمير غانم
> من الحين اتمنى لهم الفشل الذريع
> ومعاهم مصطفى شعبان المتلزق في نور شريف


*خلينا نتمنالهم النجاح  لسه  قصدهم هيببان  بعد مشاهدة المسلسل ما فى  الغالب بيقصدو خفة  دم نيللى وشريهان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*

 * *أزمة نسب*






 

*زينة*
*محمود عبدالمغني*
*طارق التلمساني*
*سامح الصريطي*
*     وتدور أحداث المسلسل في إطار كوميدي اجتماعي حول فتاة شعبية تحيا  بمنطقة شعبية، ويتطرق من خلالها لعدد من القضايا الاجتماعية المرتبطة  بالصراع الطبقي في المجتمع.   *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 مايو 2016)

طبعا انتم لا يمكن تجيبون هنا مسلسلات خليجيه او سوريه
عشان تعرفون كم انتم عنصرييون وماعندكم سالفه ومزعلينها هيفاء ..
شوفو ها المسلسلين من ضمن مليون مسلسل خليجي طايح في كبودنا 

اول مسلسل اسمه ساق البامبو ..
ثاني مسلسل اسمه بياعة النخي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*طبعا الخليجى موجود ويارب يزيد بس نتمنى تكون المهنيه عاليه وتكون المواضيع هادفه اكتر مسلسل خليجى سمع هنا فى مصر مسلسل باب الحاره الخليج يبدع دوما فى المسلسلات التاريخيه
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 مايو 2016)

هههههههههههه نعم باب الحاره خليجي؟
اسكت يا سمعان لا يسمعك فؤاد ويرفع
عليك قضيه ههههه هذا اشهر مسلسل سوري
الخليج ماعندهم مسلسل مشهور عربيا
مسويين اكتفاء ذاتي ننشهر بينا وبين انفسنا خخخ


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2016)

*

 * *ونوس*




*يحيى الفخراني*
*نبيل الحلفاوي*
*هالة صدقي*
*سماح السعيد*
*     تدور أحداث المسلسل فى إطار إجتماعى عن أسرة مصرية وما يتعرضون له من مشاكل يومية.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2016)

*قال الدكتور سعد الدين الهلالى أستاذ الفقه المقارن بجامعة الأزهر، إن  تحريم السلفية لمشاهدة مسلسلات رمضان"فتوى خاطئة"، معتبرًا أن مضمون  الفتوى خارج عن النصوص والقواعد الشرعية لأن الترويح عن النفس جائز شرعًا.  وأضاف "الهلالى" فى تصريح خاص لـ"البوابة نيوز" أن الكثير  من تصريحات السلفيين تثير الجدل والاشمئزاز والسخرية من خلال الفتاوى  المتشددة التى يصدرونها، موضحًا أن المسئول عن الشئون الإسلامية من فتاوى  وأحكام فى جميع المسائل الفقهية المعاصرة وغيرها فى مصر هو الأزهر الذى  يفتى ويصدر الأحكام المتعلقة بالشريعة الإسلامية. وأصاف أن ما يفعله قيادات  السلفيين هو اجتراء على الأزهر ودار الإفتاء ولجنة الفتوى بالأزهر، ومجمع  البحوث الإسلامية. جدير بالذكر أن الشيخ محمود لطفى عامر الداعية السلفى  أفتى بتحريم مشاهدة الأفلام أو المشاركة فى المسابقاتفى شهر رمضان سواء  نهارًا أو ليلاً وتبطل الصيام.   
هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيوز*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2016)

*

 * *ماريونت*



 



*مجدي كامل*
*سوزان نجم الدين*
*عايدة رياض*
*نهال عنبر*
*     تدور الأحداث حول رجل الأعمال (طلعت السخيلي) وزوجته (هبة العسيلي)  التي تفكر في الظهور في أحد البرامج التلفزيونية الشهيرة، وتستطيع التوصل  إلي مذيعة البرنامج (منال الصاوي) لتطلب منها استضافتها، لكنها تفاجأ  باعتراض زوجها (طلعت) علي الفكرة خوفًا من فتح ملف قديم خاص بجريمة قتل راح  ضحيتها أحد أصدقائه، واتهم هو بها قبل أن تتم تبرئته.  تتمكن (هبة) من تنفيذ فكرتها ولكنها تلقي مصرعها في أثناء تسجيل البرنامج.  يشعر (طلعت) بالخوف مما قد يتضمنه الشريط الذي سجلته زوجته، وفي الوقت الذي  تصر فيه المذيعة (منال) علي تقديم حلقة خاصة عن الزوجة الراحلة يحاول  (طلعت) منعها، حرصًا على إخفاء الماضي.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2016)

*

* 

*صد رد*




*علي ربيع*
*محمد عبدالرحمن*
*محمد أنور*
*محمد أسامة (أوس أوس)*
*     تدور أحداث المسلسل في إطار كوميدي حول ثلاثة شباب، يحاولون التخلص من  المشاكل اليومية التي تواجههم، لكنهم يقعون مره أخري فى مشكلات أكبر.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2016)

*

 * *قضاة عظماء *




*أشرف عبدالغفور*
*أحمد ماهر*
*حسن يوسف*
*سامح الصريطي*
*     يتناول العمل السيرة الذاتية لعشرة قضاة في فترة حكم الدولة العباسية،  الذين كان لهم بصمات قوية في التاريخ الإسلامي، ومحاولة طرح قضايا هامة  لنماذج مسلمة والتي يحتذى بها في المنهج الإسلامي، بالإضافة إلى مناقشة  القضايا المعاصرة التي ظهرت مؤخرا في المجتمعات العربية وأصبحت تهدد  الاستقرار مثل قضايا القتل والتكفير، وغيرها من الأمور الهامة التي تخص المسلم. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2016)

*

 * *هبة رجل الغراب ج3*



 

 


*حنان سليمان*
*أحمد فريد*
*عزة لبيب*
*سعيد الصالح*
*     استكمالا لأحداث الجزئيين الأول والثاني من المسلسل الذي تدور أحداثه  حول فتاة من مستوى اجتماعي متوسط تٌدعى (هبة) تقع في حب صاحب العمل في  الوقت الذي تعاني فيه من تعالي زميلاتها بالعمل، حيث تتطور الأحداث وتتصاعد  من خلال مواقف كوميدية وغريبة.   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2016)

*

* 

*الأسطورة*




*محمد رمضان*
*روجينا*
*فردوس عبدالحميد*
*عايدة رياض*
*     تدور أحوال المسلسل حول شاب خريج كلية الحقوق (محمد رمضان) يسكن فى  منطقة السبتية، يسعى إلى الانضمام للسلك القضائي، ولكن نظرًا لسمعة شقيقه  السيئة الذى يعمل تاجرًا للسلاح يتم رفضه، ويتورط بعدها (رمضان) في الإجرام  الذي يمارسه شقيقه خاصًة بعد دخول أخيه في صراعات مع تاجر سلاح كبير،  فيقوم هذا التاجر بقتله وتلفيق قضية تجارة سلاح له، ليدخل (رمضان) السجن على إثر هذه القضية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2016)

*قال الفنان أشرف عبد  الباقى لـ"اليوم السابع" إنه لن يستطيع توقع من ينجح أكثر فى شباب فرقته  "مسرح مصر" خلال مشاركاتهم بأغلب مسلسلات شهر رمضان المقبل، مضيفا أنه  يتمنى النجاح للكل، ولكن كل شىء فى علم الغيب، وعلينا الانتظار حتى موعد  العرض.  وعن خطوة البطولة الأولى لنجوم فرقته على ربيع وأوس أوس ومحمد عبد الرحمن  فى مسلسل "صد رد"، أكد عبد الباقى أن الحكم عليهم سيكون بعد رمضان عند  مشاهدة العمل، لافتا إلى أن النتيجة إذا كانت جيدة، ولاقى المسلسل نجاحاً  تكون خطوة البطولة أتت لهم فى موعدها، والعكس صحيح وكل ذلك يتوقف على  مجهودهم فى العمل.  ومن ناحية أخرى كشف "عبد الباقى" أن بروفات الموسم الثانى من عروض "مسرح  مصر" سيتم البدء فيها منتصف شهر رمضان المقبل، لعرض أولى مسرحياتها فى عيد  الفطر المقبل، وتصل عدد العروض فى الموسم الثانى لـ20 عرضا مسرحيا.

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2016/5/22/أشرف-عبد-الباقى-يفصح-عن-رأيه-فى-أول-بطولة-لعلى-ربيع-وأوس-أوس/2729166#*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2016)

1


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 مايو 2016)

*رمضان 2016: تراجع الإنتاج المصري وانتعاش الدراما السورية*

 								 									Posted by shahidhd | مايو 11, 2016 | رمضان 2016 | 0  |      





Score 39% 			Score 39%							
 							 														 							 															 									من المفارقات التي يحملها الموسم الدرامي في رمضان 2016، تساوي عدد المسلسلات المُنتجة في مصر وسوريا، ما يشكّل تراجعاً كبيراً للدراما المصرية في العدد، وعودة قويةً للدراما السورية المتعثّرة منذ سنوات.
 فبخلاف السنوات القليلة الماضية، لم تزد الأعمال الدرامية المصرية التي  انتهى تجهيزها للعرض في الشهر الفضيل، أو التي لا يزال يجري تصويرها، عن  الـ 30 عملاً وفقاً لصحيفة”العرب” اللندنية، وهو عدد لا يكاد يقارن بما كان  يحدث في الأعوام الأخيرة، والذي تجاوز ضعف هذا العدد في سنوات ماضية.
 في حين تجاوزت الدراما السورية خيبة خمس سنوات من الصعوبات الإنتاجية  والتوزيعية، مع إعلان صناع الدراما مشاريعهم للموسم الرمضاني الجديد، بـ 30  مسلسلاً مختلفاً، وهو أعلى معدل إنتاجي في البلاد منذ العام 2011.

*الدراما السورية.. خالية الدسم!*


 الزخم الإنتاجي للدراما السورية لا يعني الجودة والنوعية، فنظرةٌ أوليةٌ  على المشاريع وفقاً لصحيفة “المدن”، تقود إلى اعتقاد بأن الأعمال الدسمة  قليلة نسبياً، مع التأجيلات التي طالت عدة مشاريع لافتة أبرزها مسلسل  “الملعونون” لكاريس بشار والمخرج حاتم علي عن نص للكاتب حسن سامي يوسف،  ومسلسل “أطلقوا الرصاص” للكاتب سامر رضوان والمخرج سمير حسين، الذي سيتم  تنفيذه في موسم 2017 بطاقم فني وتمثيلي جديد.





 ويستمر هذا العام غياب الأعمال التاريخية بالكامل، لصعوبات تتعلق بأماكن  التصوير والكلفة الإنتاجية المرتفعة، حيث يميل المنتجون هذا الموسم إلى  الأعمال الخفيفة المعاصرة القائمة على الخماسيات والسباعيات، كالعمل  الكوميدي “تنذكر وما تنعاد” الذي يقارب مفاهيم “الأزمة” السورية من زاوية  الإرهاب ككوميديا سوداء، كذلك مسلسل “عابرو الضباب” الذي يشابه مسلسلات  الآكشن الأميركية.

*أسباب تراجع الدراما المصرية*


 يرى بعض النقاد أن خارطة الموسم الرمضاني الجديد مؤشرٌ على شكل سوق  الإنتاج الدرامي المصري للأعوام المقبلة، سواءاً بخصوص ما يتعلق بعدد  الأعمال التي تقل تدريجياً بعد إيجاد مواسم درامية في أوقات مختلفة من  العام، أو فيما يخص بورصة أجور النجوم.
 بعض منتجي الأعمال الرمضانية المصرية رأوا أن تراجع عدد المسلسلات  المنتجة يعبر عن تدهور كبير ربما تصل عدواه إلى السينما التي بدأت تسترد  أنفاسها مؤخراً، بينما اعتبره آخرون تصحيحاً للمسار بعد سنوات من الارتباك  كانت تأتي على حساب جودة المنتج وظروف عرضه.
 المنتج طارق الجنايني رأى أن حجم الدراما الهائل في المواسم الرمضانية  الأخيرة كان يمثل أمراً غير منطقي، “فكيف يمكن عرض أكثر من 60 عملاً في شهر  واحد؟”، لافتاً إلى أن الفضائيات في معرض تنافسها كانت تشتري ما يفوق  طاقتها الاستيعابية.




 الجنايني قال لصحيفة “العرب” إن فكرة ترشيد عدد الأعمال المنتجة يعد  تصحيحاً لمسار خاطئ للسوق من داخله وليس انكماشا له، وهو أمر يحدث في أسواق  كل السلع والخدمات، وفقاً لمعادلةٍ اقتصاديةٍ معروفةٍ في العالم، بعكس ما  يعتقد البعض.
 وعبّر الجنايني عن اعتقاده بأن تقليل الإنتاج يمكن أن يرفع من جودة  الأعمال الدرامية، لأن التركيز عملية مهمة، كما أن السرعة التي يتم بها  تصوير بعض الأعمال، تؤثر على العمل في صورته النهائية، وما يصاحب ذلك من  مشاكل فنية وترويجية.

*الدراما “مضروبة”*


 وقال الممثل المصري المخضرم عزت العلايلي إن “الدراما التليفزيونية  المصرية أصبحت تشهد تراجعاً كبيراً من حيث الكم والكيف، مقارنة بالسنوات  الماضية”، مشيراً إلى أن عدد الأعمال الدرامية المقدمة هذا العام قليلة  للغاية، ولا تليق بتاريخ مصر العريق.
 كما لفت العلايلي إلى أن هناك العديد من الموضوعات التى قُدمت مؤخراً لا  تُصدّر سوى القتل والدعارة، “وبالتالي لن تحقق الدراما مرادها وهدفها  الأساسي”.
 العلايلى قال لصحيفة “اليوم السابع” المصرية، إن الدراما التليفزيونية  هذا العام أصبحت “مضروبة”، والسبب فى ذلك هو تراجع مؤسسات الدولة المتخصصة  فى إنتاج الدراما التليفزيونية، والمتمثلة فى شركة “صوت القاهرة” ومدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي وقطاع الإنتاج بالتليفزيون المصري، “خاصةً بعدما اقتصر  الإنتاج الخاص على الصبغة التجارية، والمكسب فقط”.
 من جانبه، أرجع الممثل المصري هشام سليم تأخر العديد من جهات الإنتاج  هذا العام في إعلان خططها وتراجع الإنتاج الدرامي مقارنة بالأعوام الماضية،  إلى الأزمات الإنتاجية المتعلقة بتمويل تصوير المسلسلات، بسبب نقص السيولة  المادية التي تواجهها بعض الفضائيات وتراكم ديونها.
 وأعرب سليم في تصريحات لموقع “دوت مصر”، عن أمله في أن يتجاوز صناع  الدراما الأزمات الإنتاجية المختلفة التي يواجهونها، والتي تؤدي في بعض  الأحيان إلى توقف تصوير بعض الأعمال الدرامية نتيجة عدم تحصيل المستحقات  المادية من الفضائيات، وفقاً للتعاقدات التي تم إبرامها بسبب عدم توافر  سيولة لديها.

*سوء تعامل القنوات الفضائية*


 المنتج أحمد الجابري أكد أن تراجع الإنتاج يعود إلى سوء تعامل القنوات  الفضائية، “التي تريد السيطرة على السوق، حيث تحصل على الأعمال قبل أن  تنتهي من سداد مديونياتها للمنتجين، ما يؤثر في الحصيلة النهائية على إنتاج  الأعمال الدرامية المقدمة، كما حدث العام الحالي”.




 ورأى المنتج محمد مشيش، الذى يقدم هذا العام مسلسلي “فتنة” ليحيى  الفخراني، و”غراند اوتيل” لعمرو يوسف، أن هذا العام يعتبر الأسوأ فى تسويق  الأعمال الدرامية رغم أنه الأقل في الكم، مقارنةً بالأعوام الماضية. مؤكداً  أن مديونيات القنوات لصالح الشركات الإنتاجية أصبحت كبيرة للغاية، ولا أحد  يستطيع تحصيل أمواله.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)

*اختارت قنوات ART كعادتها كل عام ، 12 مسلسلا من أفضل وأحدث ما أنتجته الدراما المصرية والعربية لعرضها على قنوات الحكايات في شهر رمضان.
وصرحت الفنانة صفاء أبو السعود، أن شهر رمضان هذا العام سيكون له مذاق خاص على قنوات الحكايات، حيث تم مراعاة التنوع في اختيار المسلسلات من أجل إرضاء كافة الأذواق، مشيرة إلى أنه تم التعاقد على عرض مسلسلات "راس الغول" بطولة محمود عبد العزيز، ميرفت أمين، فاروق الفيشاوي، و"ونوس" بطولة يحيى الفخراني، هالة صدقي ، نبيل الحلفاوى، و"هي ودافنشي" بطولة ليلى علوي، خالد الصاوي، بالإضافة إلى مسلسلات "ليالي الحلمية" بطولة إلهام شاهين، هشام سليم، صفية العمري، و"شهادة ميلاد" بطولة طارق لطفي، إنجي المقدم، و"أزمة نسب" بطولة زينة، محمود عبد المغني، ريم البارودي.
كما أكدت "أبو السعود" التعاقد على عرض مسلسلات "القيصر" بطولة يوسف الشريف، ريهام عبد الغفور ، خالد زكي، و"جريمة شغف" بطولة قصي خولي، نجلاء بدر، و"جراند أوتيل" بطولة عمرو يوسف، سوسن بدر، والجزء الثاني لمسلسل "زوجة مفروسة" بطولة داليا البحيري، خالد سرحان.
وحرصا من قنوات الحكايات على التنوع لإرضاء كافة الأذواق العربية، أشارت الفنانة صفاء أبو السعود، إلى التعاقد على عرض المسلسل السوري "خاتون" بطولة باسم ياخور، يوسف الخال، سلافة معمار، بالإضافة إلى مسلسل "نص يوم" بطولة تيم الحسن ونادين نجيم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)

*صور| المجتمع الصعيدي بين روح المعاصرة وأصالة الماضي في "يونس ولد فضة"*

[FONT=&quot]

*ïƒ،*
*ïƒ•*
*ï‚™*
*ï‚ڑ*
​​[FONT=&quot]































*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*



*صور|-المجتمع-الصعيدي-بين-روح-المعاصرة-وأصالة-الماضي-في-*
​[/FONT]
[COLOR=#6D8299 !important]*ï€‡القاهرة - دعاء فوده*​
[COLOR=#6D8299 !important][FONT=Conv_GE_SS_Two_Light]*الثلاثاء , 24 مايو 2016 - 1:52 مïپ³*[/FONT][/COLOR]​*ï€¯طباعة*[FONT=&quot]*بعد تورطه بجريمة شرف دفاعا عن إحدى أخواته، يهرب إبراهيم ذو العشر سنوات من المنزل تاركا شقيقتيه بلا معيل، هكذا تبدأ أحداث المسلسل الصعيدي "يونس ولد فضة" الذي يعرض خلال شهر رمضان المقبل.
ويسوق القدر "إبراهيم" إلى بيت "فضة"، المرأة القوية التي فقدت بدورها ابنا وزوجا، فاعتبرت أن الله عوضها عن فقدها بهذا الطفل الذي سيعرف لاحقا باسم "يونس ولد فضة" الذي يجسد دوره الفنان عمرو سعد.
وتسير أحداث الحكاية الصعيدية التي يصفها بطل المسلسل عمرو سعد بالدراما التي تجمع بين الطابع الأسطوري والواقع المعاش ضمن قالب معاصر، حيث ستكون التطوّرات الدرامية شاهدة على معالم الحضارة والتطور الذي يعيشه الصعيد في أيامنا هذه، وبطريقة لم نشهدها في أعمال صعيدية سابقة.
يرى عمرو سعد أن "يونس ولد فضة"، هو عمل مختلف عن غيره من المسلسلات الصعيدية،ويوضح قائلا: "نقدم عمل من قلب الصعيد المعاصر، ونجمع فيه بين "الجلابية" كمظهر من ملابس الصعايدة، وبين علاقتهم المميزة بمظاهر العصر الحديث كمختلف وسائل التكنولوجيا ووسائل التواصل الاجتماعي وغيرها".*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*ويعتبر عمرو سعد هذه التفاصيل مصدر غنى للمشهد والصورة، مشددا على ثقته بالمؤلف واختيارات الشركة المنتجة ورضاه عن التعامل مع المخرج، ويضيف عمرو سعد: "غالبا ما تظهر الدراما الصعيدية على الشاشة بشكل تقليدي قديم بخلاف "يونس ولد فضة"، التي ألعب فيها دور "يونس" وهو شخصية مثقفة في دراما اجتماعية غنية بالتفاصيل، تحكي عن التطورات والأحداث في الصعيد ضمن إطار دراميٍ ذي طابعٍ إنساني يجمع بين الأسطورة والواقع، وبذلك سنشاهد هذه المنطقة كما لم نرها سابقا".

أما الفنانة سوسن بدر، فتثني على النص الاستثنائي للكاتب عبد الرحيم كمال، فهو على حدّ قولها: "ابن الصعيد ومن أكبر العائلات فيه"، موضحة بأن "لديه مخزوناً وموروثاً كبيراً من الحكايات الخاصة بالمنطقة التي يعرفها جيداً". وتعتبر سوسن بدر أن "هذه الميزة تزيد من صدقية الحكاية، على اعتبار أن معظم ما يقدم من أعمال صعيدية على الشاشة تعوزها الواقعية"، وتلفت بدر إلى أن "النص يدمج بإبداع بين الأساطير التي نسمعها وبين العادات والتقاليد والحقائق". وخول شخصيتها في العمل تقول بدر: "أقدم شخصية فضّة المرأة الصلبة التي تعرف كيف تصل إلى ما تصبو إليه، وتضطر بعد وفاة زوجها لأن ترعى إبراهيم، وتطلق عليه اسم ابنها المتوفي يونس، لتواجه معه ومن أجله مصاعب الحياة".*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*أما كاتب العمل عبد الرحيم كمال قال: "رسالتي المحبة، فهي الحل في هذه الأيام".. وكعادته في معظم أعماله، يحمل الكاتب عبد الرحيم كمال لواء البيئة الصعيدية، وقد استطاع تحقيق نجاح ملموس فيها على امتداد السنوات الماضية، ويكشف كمال عن أن "العمل هو عبارة عن أسطورة شعبية تدور أحداثها في إطار اجتماعي إنساني داخل الصعيد المصري، حيث نسلّط الضوء على العديد من التفاصيل أبرزها علاقة الأم بابنها والأخ بإخوته". ويلفت كمال إلى أن المسلسل يعالج بعض قضايا المرأة في الصعيد إلى جانب رصده علاقات العائلات ببعضها في ظل التركيبة الاجتماعية السائدة. ويختم كمال بقوله: "أعمالي كلها تشدّد على ضرورة انتشار المحبة، فأنا من المُنادين بالمحبة التي أراها الحلّ الأمثل لكل المشكلات في هذه الأيام".
,يتحدث المخرج أحمد شفيق عن تشابك الخطوط الدرامية، لافتا إلى شخصية محورية في المسلسل هي شخصية "فخري" التي يؤديها ببراعة "عبد العزيز مخيون"، والتي تعد محركا رئيسيا للأحداث.
وحول آليات العمل في الدراما الصعيدية عموماً، ومدى اختلافها عن الأعمال الأخرى يقول شفيق: "الدراما الصعيدية لها متطلبات كثيرة وتحتاج إلى اجتهاد من المخرج، لذا اضطررتُ للذهاب إلى الصعيد والتنقّل بين قنا وأسيوط والمنيا لأعرف كيف يتكلم الناس وكيف يتصرفون.. كل ذلك من أجل مصداقية العمل. أما المحاذير في الدراما الصعيدية فتأتي نتيجة الجو الخاص لهذه النوعية من الأعمال، وآمل من وراء ما أقدّمه إبراز شكل جديد للمسلسلات الصعيدية لا يشبه النمط السائد".*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*قالت الممثلة الشابة سهر الصايغ: "هذا أول أدواري الصعيدية الطويلة، فلقد صورت دوراً بسيطاً في المسلسل الصعيدي "سيدنا السيد" قبل بضع سنوات، كما أنه أول تعاون لي مع المخرج أحمد شفيق، وأول لقاء يجمعني بـ عمرو سعد". وتضيف: "أجسد دور "رضوى" زوجة يونس أو ابراهيم، وهي امرأة مغلوبة على أمرها، ولا تعرف أن زوجها ليس ابن فضّة الحقيقي.. هي الزوجة العاشقة وليست المعشوقة لأن قلب زوجها مشغول مع أخرى". وتشير سهر إلى أن "الشخصية فيها ملامح رومانسية مختلفة عن تلك التي نراها في أعمال دراميّة أخرى، فهي نموذج مشابه لقصص الحب بتفاصيله وصعوباته في الصعيد".*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*أما الفنان إيهاب فهمي، قال: "أجسد شخصية "خالد" وهو صعيدي "مودرن" ومعاصر، إن جاز التعبير، فنراه يلبس البدلة في المحافظة حيث يعمل، ويرتدي اللباس الصعيدي في بلدته"، لافتاً إلى "أنه إنسان مغلوب على أمره، لكن في ظروف معينة تظهر شهامة الرجل الصعيدي في داخله". ويختم إيهاب: "يعاني خالد من تسلّط زوجته "أميرة العايدي"، التي يعيش معها في منزل واحد مع والده "أحمد حلاوة"، وهنا تكمن العقدة."*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*وأوضحت الممثلة الشابة ريهام حجاج أنها طالما تخوفت من خوض تجربة الدراما الصعيدية، ولكنها أقدمت على قبول الدور في المسلسل، قائلة: "الشخصية التي رشحت لها في "يونس ولد فضة" شجعتني، فالنَص جذاب، وهذا من أهم عوامل النجاح، إلى جانب الممثلين المحترفين والإدارة المتميزة للمخرج أحمد شفيق، لذا أتوقع أن يجد العمل صدى طيباً بين الناس". وحول دورها في العمل، وأضافت: "أقدم شخصية صفا، وهي الحب الحقيقي ليونس، والرومانسية القائمة بينهما ستكون عنصر جذب إضافي للجمهور".*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*يذكر أن مسلسل "يونس ولد فضّة" يجمع نخبة من الممثلين، منهم: عمرو سعد، سوسن بدر، عبد العزيز مخيون، سهر الصايغ، إيهاب فهمي، ريهام حجّاج، محمد التاجي، هبه مجدي، صفاء الطوخي، فتوح أحمد، أحمد صيام، محمد الصاوي، أنعام سالوسة، أحمد حلاوة، أميرة العايدي، أحلام الجريتلي، إلهام عبد البديع، حسن عيد.*[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## بايبل333 (26 مايو 2016)




----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 مايو 2016)

هذه نيللي زعلانه من الحين عشان تعرف
بس ليش تمنيت لهم الفشل حتى استئذان ما استأذنو
الحرمه كانه اسمها اللي تعبت فيه كل سنين طويله ذي
ببلاش 

http://kollelngoom.com/%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%84%D9%84%D9%8A-%D8%BA%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D8%B3%D8%A8%D8%A8-%D8%AF%D9%86%D9%8A%D8%A7-%D8%B3%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%BA%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%85-%D9%88%D8%B4%D9%82%D9%8A%D9%82%D8%AA/


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)

*على رأسها "القيصر" و"الأسطورة".. 5 مسلسلات ينتظرها الجمهور فى رمضان*


*الخميس 26 مايو 2016 الساعة 11:20 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة*



 


 





*على رأسها "القيصر" و"الأسطورة".. 5 مسلسلات ينتظرها الجمهور فى رمضان*


* من بين زحمة الأعمال الدرامية الرمضانية، والسباق المعتاد بين  نجوم ونجمات رمضان على لقب الأفضل، هناك 5 مسلسلات ينتظرها الجمهور ويضعها  فى قائمة أولوياته، وإن كنت لست أحد هؤلاء، فعليك أن تقرأ تلك السطور لتعرف  لماذا هذه المسلسلات هى الأهم فى رمضان، ليس لأنها مختلفة فقط، ولكن لأن  أبطالها يخوضون تحدى خاص مع أنفسهم لأثبات شئ ما للجمهور ولأنفسهم.
القيصر
ذا  سألت أى شخص عن قائمة أهم 5 مسلسلات سيشاهدها فى رمضان المقبل سيضع فى  مقدمتها "القيصر" ويأتى فى المراكز الباقية أى أربعة مسلسلات أخرى، فقد  استطاع يوسف الشريف على مدار الخمس سنوات الماضية أن يضع نفسه فى مقدمة  نجوم الدراما المصرية بعدما قدم خمس مسلسلات من عام 2011 وحتى العام الماضى  وهى "المواطن اكس"، "رقم مجهول"، "اسم مؤقت"، "الصياد" و"لعبة ابليس"، ومن  خلال المسلسل الأول قدم قصة مختلفة وتلاها بمسلسلات قصتها جديدة على  الدراما المصرية، وظهر فى كل مسلسل منها بشكل مختلف وأداء عالى جداً كممثل  متمكن، فمسلسلاته تميزت بتوافر جميع عناصر النجاح، قصة جديدة ومخرج متمكن  وأبطال تم تسكينهم فى الأدوار المناسبة لهم، وتلافى الأخطاء المعتادة مثل  مط الاحداث والمجاملات فى العمل والإهتمام بالشكل والمظهر على حساب الدور  وغيرها من العيوب المتواجدة فى كل المسلسلات.
ظل يوسف الشريف على  حاله طوال الخمس سنوات فكان كل عام يتقدم عن العام الذى سبقه، يظهر بلوك  مختلف غير متوقع وقصة مسلسل معقدة تجذب الجمهور، ثم يأتى فى العام التالى  بعمل أقوى، إلى أن استطاع أن يصل للقمة وأن يكون رقم 1 فى رمضان فى الأعوام  الأخيرة، ليأتى مسلسله الأخير الذى يعرض فى رمضان القادم "القيصر" كأهم  مسلسل ينتظره الجمهور، وتدور أحداث المسلسل الجديد حول شخص يمتلك قدرات غير  عادية، يُدعى (القيصر) تابع لإحدى الجماعات الإسلامية التكفيرية المتطرفة،  والتي تتبنى عمليات إرهابية، ومع تولي القيصر قيادة المجموعة يفاجئ بحصار  الشرطة له في أحد أنفاق رفح، والتي تتولى الشرطة هدمها ويتم القضاء على  جميع الموجودين بها، إلا هو ويصبح الناجي الوحيد.
"القيصر" من بطولة  يوسف الشريف، خالد زكي، سيد رجب، ريهام عبد الغفور، أحمد سعيد عبد الغني  وأشرف زكي، فكرة يوسف الشريف، من تأليف محمد ناير وإخراج أحمد نادر جلال.
يذاع على قناة ON TV.
الأسطورة
أتى  محمد رمضان على قائمة أهم 5 مسلسلات فى رمضان المقبل بمسلسله الجديد  "الأسطورة"، ولذلك بعدما نجح فى مسلسله الأول "ابن حلال" منذ عامين،  فالفنان الشاب أثار موجة من الجدل بعد مجموعة من الأفلام التى قام ببطولتها  وأطلق عليها النقاد "أفلام البلطجى والراقصة"، وهى الأفلام التى تسببت فى  هجوم شديد عليه، ليقدم بعدها مسلسل "ابن حلال" الذى توقع له البعض الفشل،  ولكنه حقق المفاجأة ونجح فى أن يكون ضمن أهم مسلسلات رمضان عام 2014، ليقرر  محمد رمضان الخروج من المنطقة التى حصره فيها السبكى ليقدم فيلم "واحد  صعيدى" ومن بعده "شد أجزاء" فى محاولة للخروج من تلك المنطقة وحقق من  خلالهما نجاحاً جيداً.
وبعد تلك الرحلة قرر محمد رمضان العودة هذا  العام للدراما من خلال مسلسل "الأسطورة" الذى يظهر خلاله بشخصيتين توأم،  وقد استطاع محمد رمضان فى تكوين قاعدة جماهيرية جيدة له فى الشارع من خلال  أعماله الأخيرة، وهذه القاعدة تنتظر ما سيقدمه محمد رمضان فى هذا المسلسل،  وهذا يتضح من خلال السوشيال ميديا التى توضح مدى تمتع المسلسل بدعم كبير من  عدد كبير من جمهور رمضان الذى ينتظر المسلسل، والتحدى الأهم، هل سينجح  رمضان ليؤكد أن نجاحه فى السنوات الماضية كان عن حق أم أنه كان لإعتماده  على تقديم شخصيات "البلطجى"، فالفنان الشاب يسعى لتأكيد موهبته من خلال  تقديم مسلسل مختلف هذا العام.
وتدور أحوال المسلسل حول شاب خريج كلية  الحقوق (محمد رمضان) يسكن فى منطقة السبتية، يسعى إلى الانضمام للسلك  القضائي، ولكن نظرًا لسمعة شقيقه السيئة الذى يعمل تاجرًا للسلاح يتم رفضه،  ويتورط بعدها (رمضان) في الإجرام الذي يمارسه شقيقه خاصًة بعد دخول أخيه  في صراعات مع تاجر سلاح كبير، فيقوم هذا التاجر بقتله وتلفيق قضية تجارة  سلاح له، ليدخل (رمضان) السجن على إثر هذه القضية.
المسلسل من بطولة  محمد رمضان، روجينا، نسرين أمين، دارين حداد، ريم مصطفى، ياسمين صبرى،  دنيا، أشرف زكى وهادى الجيار، من تأليف محمد عبد المعطي وإخراج محمد سامى.
يذاع على قناة MBC مصر.
شهادة ميلاد
ن  تستطيع أن تمنع نفسك من مشاهدة طارق لطفى، ذلك الممثل الذى يملك موهبة  كبيرة ولم يحصل على فرصته فى البطولة المطلقة إلا من خلال مسلسل "بعد  البداية" العام الماضى، على الرغم من تألقه منذ سنوات طويلة فى السينما  والتليفزيون، خاصة فى الفترة الأخيرة التى قدم فيها أدوار مهمة ومختلفة من  خلال عدة أعمال مثل "لحظات حرجة"، "حكاية حياة"، "عد تنازلى" و"جبل  الحلال"، لينطلق بعدها لعالم البطولة المطلقة بمسلسل "بعد البداية".
وعلى  الرغم من أن مسلسله الأول عابه بعض المط فى حلقاته الأخيرة، إلا أنه قدم  قصة مختلفة تماماً، وأعتمد فى المقام الأول على إبراز إمكانياته الشخصية  كممثل لتعويض المط الذى حدث فى أخر حلقات المسلسل، ونجح بشدة فى ذلك، بعدما  قدم قصة مختلفة تتسم بكل عناصر الإثارة والتشويق، لينجح فى اختباره الأول  وويشبه فى بدايته بداية يوسف الشريف، ويبنى علاقة قوية مع الجمهور الذى  ينتظر منه تقديم قصة مختلفة هذا العام كما حدث العام السابق.
وتبدأ  الأحداث بعثور البطل على شهادة ميلاده الحقيقية، ومن هنا يبدأ التعرف على  شخصيته، وكيف عاش مخدوعًا طوال هذه الفترة، ولماذا تم إبعاده عن منصبه  كضابط شرطة، مما يضطره للحصول على حقه بطريقته الشخصية وتطبيق القانون  بنفسه على من يعتبرهم مفسدين للمجتمع المصري حتى يمر بأزمة وتتوالى  الأحداث.
المسلسل من بطولة طارق لطفي، إنجي المقدم، سميرة عبد  العزيز، زكي فطين عبد الوهاب، عائشة بن أحمد، دارين حمزة، صلاح عبد الله  وبيومي فؤاد، من تأليف عمرو سمير عاطف وإخراج احمد مدحت.
يذاع على قناة ON TV.
الكيف
يس  فقط لأنها البطولة الأولى لباسم سمرة، ولكن لأن المسلسل مأخوذ عن الفيلم  الذى يحمل نفس الأسم، والذى يعتبر علامة فى تاريخ السينما المصرية، ففى  منتصف الثمانينيات قدم محمود عبد العزيز ويحيى الفخرانى فيلم أصبح أحد أهم  أعمالهم فى تاريخهم الفنى إن لم يكن الأهم والأكثر متعة فى تاريخ السينما  المصرية لما يحويه من دراما وكوميديا وقصة مختلفة ومباراة تمثيلية قوية  شارك فيها معهما جميل راتب، و"إفيهات" ظلت حية حتى يومنا هذا، لدرجة جعلت  الجمهور لا يقبل أن يعيد أحد تقديم هذا العمل لأنه بأى حال من الأحوال لن  يستطيع تقديمه أفضل مما تم تقديمه به، بل يستطيع أن يصل لنصف مستوى أبطاله.
كل  ذلك جعل المهمة شبه مستحيلة على بطلى العمل، باسم سمرة وأحمد رزق، ووضعهما  تحت ميكروسكوب كبير، فكل الجمهور سيتابع المسلسل إن لم يكن حباً فيهما  فإنه سيتابعه فقط ليرى هل استطاعا ومعهما أبطال العمل أن يقدما عملاً يليق  بفيلم "الكيف"، ام أنهما فشلا وأسأ إلى الفيلم؟، ولهذا سيكون المسلسل ضمن  أهم المسلسلات التى ينتظرها الجمهور فى رمضان المقبل.
وقصة المسلسل  هى نفسها قصة الفيلم، مع زيادة الأحداث وإضافة بعض الشخصيات التى لم تكن  موجودة بالفيلم، وتدور لبقصة حول قضية المخدرات وتأثيراتها المميتة وضربها  بفساد يستفحل في طبقات المجتمع، من خلال صراع طاحن ثالوثي بين العلم  والمادة وشهوة المزاج، مستعرضًا لنا هذا الصراع من خلال أبطاله وشخصياتهم  المختلفة وأهدافهم ومبادئهم المتباينة في الحياة.
المسلسل من بطولة  باسم سمرة، أحمد رزق، عفاف شعيب ، جميل راتب ، علا غانم، سيد رجب، بيومي  فؤاد وطارق صبرى، من تأليف أحمد محمود أبو زيد وإخراج محمد النقلى
يذاع على قناة MBC مصر
نيللى وشريهان
ك  أن تتخيل أن دنيا سمير غانم وشقيقتها إيمى ستقومان ببطولة عمل واحد، لذلك  فالأمر وحده بعيداً عن قصة المسلسل أمر يستحق المشاهدة، أمر يشبه إنتظارك  لعمل يجمع أحمد حلمى ومنى زكى، لطالما كان هناك مطلب جماهيرى بعمل يجمع  الثنائى، فكل واحدة منهما نجحت فى إثبات نفسها كفنانة بعيداً عن مساندة  والدها ووالدتها الفنانين، الموهبة وحدها حكمت بنجاح كلاً منهما، ليصبحا فى  خلال سنوات قليل من نجمات الوسط الفنى.
فالعامل الأهم هنا هو جمعها  فى عمل، وهو الأمر الذى سيجعل الجمهور منتظر لأن يرى ما ستقدمه الشقيقتان  اللتان تتمتعان بخفة الظل فى عمل واحد يجمعهما، فالكبيرة حققت نجاح كبير  بمفردها فى مسلسل "لهفة" الذى عُرض فى رمضان الماضى، وحقق نسب مشاهدة هى  الأعلى على "اليوتيوب"، لذلك فإنها دخلت سباق رمضان ومعها قاعدة جماهيرية  جيدة، أما الصغيرة فقد نجحت فى مسلسل "هبة رجل الغراب" الذى كان نقلة كبيرة  فى مشوارها الفنى، وبعد تركها للمسلسل قرر جمهورها مقاطعة الجزء الثالث  منه، لتدخل السباق هى الأخرى ومعها جمهور متشوق لرؤية الجديد الذى ستقدمه،  بالتأكيد التوقعات تؤكد أن العمل سيكون من أهم الأعمال الدرامية على الرغم  من أن تصنيفه كوميدى، لكن نجاح الأمر من عدمه بيد الجمهور وحده الذى سيحكم  على العمل بعد رؤيته.
تدور قصة المسلسل في إطار كوميدي اجتماعي، حيث  تُجسّد (دنيا) دور فتاة تُدعى نيللي، تبحث عن بنت عمها شريهان، والتي  تجسدها (إيمي)، وذلك لتنفيذ وصية والدها، والذي ترك لغز لم تتكمن نيللي من  حله إلا بمساعدة بنت عمها شريهان، والتي كانت تشاركها نفس المسكن، لكن لم  تكونا على علم بأنهما بنات عم، وتتوالى الأحداث حتى تكتشف نيللي أن من تسكن  معها هى بنت عمها، فتنطلقان في رحلتهما لفك اللغز.
المسلسل من بطولة  دنيا سمير غانم، إيمي سمير غانم، بيومي فؤاد، مصطفى خاطر، سلوى خطاب ومحمد  سلام، من تأليف مصطفى صقر وكريم يوسف، من إخراج أحمد الجندى.
*

المصدر : فى الجول


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2016)




----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>




ايه الارقام الفلكيه دى 
دا اجر واحد فيهم يجوز شباب مدينه كامله 
عايزين نعرف الناس دى بتصبح على مصر بكام :smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 مايو 2016)

هو بالجنيه واايد لكن بدولار تطلع معقوله نوعا ما
هما بيقبضو بعملتكم طبيعي الارقام تصير جذي
بس هذا مايمنع ان واايد عليهم هالمبالغ مايستاهلونها
على ها المسلسلات المكرره


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يونيو 2016)

*عرضت  قناة "النهار" البرومو الأول لبرنامج المقالب "مينى داعش" والذي تدور  فكرته حول استقطاب عدد من الشخصيات الفنية والحرفيين إلى فيلا مهجورة  بمنطقة العباسية؛ ليكتشفوا بعدها أنها وكرا للإرهابيين  وتنظيم داعش الإرهابى مما يضعه في ورطة ويجبرونه على التعاون معهم وتنفيذ  بعض العمليات الإرهابية وإلا فسيكون مصيره القتل ويشارك في البرنامج.*
*البرنامج بطولة مشتركة بين عمرو علاء والذي سبق وشارك في بطولة برامج المقالب "يا ثورة ماتت"، و"الحكم بعد المزاولة"، وبين الإعلامي والفنان خالد عليش، ويشاركهما مجموعة من الممثلين الشباب، هم طه وجهاد وحسام البدى في تقديم برنامج المقالب.*
*واستضاف البرنامج بعض النجوم، منهم هبة مجدى وأمينة وحسام داغر وسليمان عيد. البرنامج من إخراج محمد هشام الرشيدى، وإنتاج أيمن صلاح ومحمد هشام، وفكرة عمرو مؤمن وبرديوس زكى جودة وآية رؤوف، ومخرج منفذ إسلام صلاح ومونتاج رغده الحسينى.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يونيو 2016)

*ينفرد "الفجر الفني" بخريطة الإعلانات في فضائية mbc مصر خلال شهر رمضان الكريم، والتي حملت مفاجآت عديدة وأرقام خيالية في سعر الإعلان الواحد.*

*وأكدت مصادر خاصة لـ"الفجر الفني" أن خريطة الإعلانات للقناة كشفت عن مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، حيث وصل سعر الإعلان الواحد "سبوت إعلاني" في برنامج رامز جلال الجديد "رامز بيلعب بالنار" إلى 150 ألف جنيه.*

*وجاء في المركز الثاني الإعلان خلال عرض مسلسل الزعيم عادل إمام، "مأمون وشركاه" محققا 120 ألف جنيه للإعلان الواحد، وبذلك يكون رامز قد تفوق على الزعيم في الإعلانات "سبوت إعلاني".*

*وكانت المفاجأة الثانية أيضا أن سعر الإعلان الواحد "سبوت إعلاني" في مسلسل النجم محمد رمضان "الأسطورة"، وصل إلى 100 ألف جنيه، ليحل بها المركز الثالث، بعد رامز والزعيم.*

*وجاء في المركز الرابع الفنان مصطفى شعبان بمسلسل "أبو البنات"، حيث وصل سعر الإعلان "سبوت إعلاني" إلى 70 ألف جنيه في الإعلان الواحد، وجاءت الفنانة مي عز الدين بمسلسلها "وعد" في المركز الخامس بـ50 ألف جنيه.*
*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  بوابة الفجر: ننفرد بنشر خريطة الإعلانات في mbc مصر خلال رمضان.."أرقام خيالية" 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2016)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2016)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2016)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2016)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2016)

*فضيحة الحلقات تسربت للنت قبل العرض*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

*أكد مصدر من داخل مسلسل "مأمون وشركاه"، أن الشركة المنتجة استطاعت حذف الحلقات الخمسة التي تم تسريبها من المسلسل، موضحا أنه من الأرجح أن مصدر التسريب وحدة المونتاج الخاصة بالعمل. *

*وأضاف المصدر، أن المنتج تامر مرسي *يجري* تحقيقا مع بعض العاملين بالمسلسل، في هذه الواقعة، والتي من الممكن أن تتسبب في خسائر كبيرة للمسلسل. 

معلومه لم يتم الحذف والتسريب كارثه للمسلسل
* 
*جدير بالذكر أنه تم تسريب خمس حلقات من مسلسل مأمون وشركاه، اليوم، عبر أحد المواقع الإلكترونية إلا أن الشركة المنتجة حذفتها بعد ساعات قليلة. *

*"مأمون وشركاه" من بطولة عادل إمام ولبلبة وخالد سرحان وتامر هجرس وإخراج رامي إمام.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

*عبر الفنان عادل إمام، عن إستياءه الكبير لما حدث من تسريب عدد من حلقات مسلسله الجديد "مأمون وشركاه" .*

*وقال  الزعيم في تصريح خاص، أنه لم يتوقع أن يصل الشر عند بعض الأشخاص إلي هذه  الدرجة التي من الممكن أن تتسبب في خسائر ملايين الجنيهات لشركات الإنتاج  والقنوات . *

*وأوضح الزعيم أنه لم يصدق خبر تسريب  الحلقات لأنه يعلم إنها في يد أمينة ومن الصعب أن يتم تسريبها الي أن بعض  المقربين أكدوا له حقيقة الواقعة التي يستغربها حتي هذه اللحظة .*

*مأمون شركاه، بطولة عادل امام، ولبلبة، وخالد سرحان، وإخراج رامي إمام. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

*تدنا فى السنوات الأخيرة على انتشار ظاهرة سلبية تتمثل فى قرصنة الأفلام السينمائية وعرضها سواء على بعض القنوات الفضائية بشكل غير مشروع أو على شبكة الإنترنت أما الجديد الأن فهو ما فاجئ الوسط الفني اليوم وهو تسريب 5 حلقات دفعة كاملة من مسلسل مأمون وشركاة للزعيم عادل أمام الذي سوف يذاع على قناة أم بي سي، وحلقتين من مسلسل الخروج لظافر عابدين وشريف سلامة وغيرهم. **[FONT=&quot]وفور تسريب مسلسل مأمون وشركاه حدثت ردود أفعال غاضبة جدا لكل القائمين على المسلسل سواء المنتج تامر مرسي أو إدارة قناة ام بي سي التي فوجئت بحرق 5 حلقات من المسلسل وبصورة جيدة تؤكد على أن من قام بالتسريب على أحد المواقع الإلكترونية حصل علي أصول الحلقات بشكل أو بأخر من مصدرها الرئيس.*​
*[FONT=&quot]وهذا ما حول شركة سينرجي إلي خلية نحل للبحث والتدقيق عن المسئول والمتسبب فى حدوث تلك الحادثة التي ولا شك سوف تسبب أضرارا بالغة لشركة الإنتاج كما شكلت مخاوف جديدة لدي المنتج تامر مرسي من تسريب حلقات آخري أثناء شهر رمضان خاصة الحلقات الأخيرة مما قد يسبب أزمة كبيرة خاصة بالنسبة لشركات الإعلانات المتعاقدة والراعية للمسلسل والتي تراهن بلا شك على وجود أكبر نسبة مشاهدة لضمان مشاهدة إعلاناتهم بشكل جيد.[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)




----------



## النهيسى (5 يونيو 2016)

*ياريت كل ممثل يدع حاجه لصندوق تحيا مصر بيجمعوا ملايين على مسلسلات تافهه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

*"كلمة سر" يعرض على 4 قنوات.. بينها التلفزيون الأرضي *

*اليوم PM 04:40* 
*كتب:  محمود الرفاعى* 

*



* *كلمة سر*

*AddThis Sharing Buttons*
*Share to Facebook2Share to TwitterShare to Google+More AddThis Share options*


*نجحت "دراما هاوس"، شركة إنتاج مسلسل "كلمة سر"، في تسويق العمل على 4 قنوات مصرية وعربية.*
*وسيعرض المسلسل على التلفزيون المصري الأرضي، وحصري على قناة "الحياة" داخل مصر، وقناتي "الكويت" و"نسمة" التونسية.*
*مسلسل "كلمة سر" من إخراج سعد هنداوي، وبطولة لطيفة، وهشام سليم، وريهام عبدالغفور.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

استعرضت الإعلامية لميس الحديدي في برنامجها "هنا العاصمة" مواعيد المسلسلات المذاعة على قناة "سي بي سي" خلال شهر رمضان الكريم، والتي جاءت كالتالي:

الساعة السابعة: مسلسل "ونوس"
الساعة الثامنة: مسلسل "سقوط حر"
الساعة التاسعة: مسلسل "هبة رجل الغراب"
الساعة العاشرة: برنامج "أيها المريد" مع الداعية الإسلامي الحبيب علي الجفري
الساعة الحادية عشر: مسلسل "جراند أوتيل"
الساعة الثانية عشر: مسلسل "فوق مستوى الشبهات"
الساعة الواحدة: مسلسل "الخروج"

- 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

*لم يعد رمضان يقتصر على  الأعمال الدرامية فقط، ولكن أصبحت برامج المقالب جزءا أصيلا من خرائط  القنوات الفضائية فى رمضان، ورغم الهجوم الذى يتعرض له صناع تلك البرامج،  فإنهم يستمرون فى عملهم، ولا يلتفتون لهذا الهجوم، يقدم نجوم الكوميديا  الثلاثة، برامج مقالب، تعتمد على عنصر المفاجأة و«الخضة».  الفنان إدوارد، ليس بعيدا عن برامج المقالب، حيث سبق وقدمها من خلال برامج  «حيلهم بينهم من الآخر» و«فى الهوا سوا»، ليعود هذا العام، ببرنامج مقالب،  من المتوقع أنه سيحقق نجاحا كبيرا على قناة أون تى فى، وهو برنامج «أوعى  يجيلك إدوارد»، ولكن المختلف هذا العام، والذى سيقدمه إدوارد أن ضحايا  مقالبه هم مواطنون عاديون.  أما الفنان والمذيع خالد عليش، فيقدم برنامج «مينى داعش» على قناة النهار،  وهو أيضا من المقالب المتوقع لها النجاح فى شهر رمضان، حيث تعتمد فكرته على  استدراج الفنانين لإحدى الفيلات، ويهجم عليهم أفراد يقنعونهم أنهم من  تنظيم داعش.  رامز جلال، أصبح الاسم الأشهر فى عالم «المقالب»، حيث يواصل مقالبه  «القوية» فى زملائه من الفنانين والرياضيين، فقدم من قبل رامز قلب الأسد،  ورامز ثعلب الصحراء، ورامز قرش البحر، ورامز واكل الجو، ولكن تلك المرة  يقدم «رامز بيلعب بالنار»، وتعتمد فكرة البرنامج على استضافة نجم وإقناعه  بأنه «مكرم» فى المغرب، وتبدأ مراسم التكريم فى إحدى البنايات شاهقة  الارتفاع، وتحدث مفاجأة، ويتدخل رامز فى زى رجل إطفاء، حتى يفاجئ النجم  بأنه رامز جلال.  النجم هانى رمزى للعام الثانى على التوالى، وبعد نجاحه العام الماضى فى  «هبوط اضطرارى»، يقدم هذا العام برنامج «هانى فى الأدغال»، والذى يسدرج  أيضا فيه الضيوف، لأحد الأدغال فى أفريقيا، ويفاجئهم بحيوانات مفترسة، كما  سخر هانى رمزى من الفنان رامز جلال فى البرومو الخاص ببرنامج هانى فى  الأدغال، ورفض أن يقول الجمل التقليدية التى يقولها رامز كل عام فى الدعاية  لمقالبه. 

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2016/6/6/ربنا-مايقطعلهم-عادة-إدوارد-وهانى-رمزى-وخالد-عليش-نجوم-المقال/2750492#*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

*أول دعوى قضائية لوقف برنامج رامز جلال*

*الإثنين, 06 يونيو, 2016, 12:01 م**FacebookTwitterGoogle+**Print*

*



**كتب –محمود الشوربجي:
رفعت إحدى ضحايا برنامج الخدع والمفاجآت الذي يقدمه الممثل رامز جلال، دعوى قضائية تطالب بوقف البرنامج الذي يذاع على فضائية "إم بي سي مصر" خلال شهر رمضان.*
*الدعوى رفعتها هند عبد الله محمد، وهي من ضحايا الحروق، التي قالت إن المقطع الترويجي "برومو" للبرنامج تسبب لها في أضرار جسيمة.*
*حملت الدعوى رقم 56188 لسنة 70 قضائية، وطالبت المدعية رامز جلال بتعويض مادي.*
*واختصمت الدعوى كلاً من رامز جلال، والممثل القانوني لمركز تليفزيون الشرق الأوسط "إم بي سي مصر"، ورئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة المصرية للأقمار الصناعية "نايل سات"، ورئيس الهيئة العامة للاستثمار والمناطق الحرة، ورئيس مجلس إدارة المنطقة الحرة الإعلامية. 

وذكرت الدعوى أن المدعية التي تعد من مصابي الحروق، أقامت دعواها بغية إلغاء بث "البرومو"، ووقف برنامج "رامز بيلعب بالنار" مع إلزام كلاً من قناة "إم بي سي مصر"، ومقدم البرنامج بالتعويض المادي عما أصابها من أضرار نفسية جسيمة، واضطرابات جعلتها تعيش حالة من الصراع النفسي بين الوجود وعدم الوجود، حيث أن مقدم البرنامج قد تسبب في ذلك بمقولته "أنا بستمتع بمنظر الناس وهي بتتحرق".*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

*وقعت الفنانة هبة مجدي في فخ خالد عليش، خلال برنامجه «ميني داعش» على قناة النهار.

وانهارت الفنانة هبة مجدي بعد اختطافها من عناصر داعش "المزيفة" وارتعدت من إطلاق النيران الكثيف والانفجارات في البرنامج.

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

بعض القنوات الناقلة لنيللى وشريهان



​


----------



## Samir poet (6 يونيو 2016)

*ربنا يسترها عليا انا كمان ههههههههههه
*


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2016)

شاهدت الحلقة الاولى من برنامج هانى رمزى 
برنااااااااامج سخييييييييف للغاية ويتعامل مع الجمهور على اساس انة غبى جدااااااااااا وساذج جدا ان يصدق انة مقلب حقيقى
مها احمد فى هذة الحلقة اقنعتنا انة ليس مقلب بكل تاكيد بانفعالاتها الزائدة وحركاتها التى لاتمت للمقلب بصلة


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*


grges monir قال:



شاهدت الحلقة الاولى من برنامج هانى رمزى 
برنااااااااامج سخييييييييف للغاية ويتعامل مع الجمهور على اساس انة غبى جدااااااااااا وساذج جدا ان يصدق انة مقلب حقيقى
مها احمد فى هذة الحلقة اقنعتنا انة ليس مقلب بكل تاكيد بانفعالاتها الزائدة وحركاتها التى لاتمت للمقلب بصلة

أنقر للتوسيع...

هى ماتت فى جلدها تماما خصوصا عندما هجم الاسد اليافع على جانب السيارة و زئر - على اننا نرى المشهد و نحن فى بيوتنا - اما لو كنا مكانهم لاختلف الموضوع تماما و تذكرت احداث تسييب الاسود على المسيحيين ايام الامبراطورية الرومانية باحد الافلام
لكن و على كل - مثل هذه النوعية من البرامج لا تستهوينى على الاطلاق بل اتصورها فقر فى ايجاد فكرة ايجابية للعرض
تخويف الناس عبر المشاهد هى فكرة عقيمة
فين ايام زمان حينما كان التلفاز به برامج رمضانية " اليفة " و ذات جذب عكس ما هو الان
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> شاهدت الحلقة الاولى من برنامج هانى رمزى
> برنااااااااامج سخييييييييف للغاية ويتعامل مع الجمهور على اساس انة غبى جدااااااااااا وساذج جدا ان يصدق انة مقلب حقيقى
> مها احمد فى هذة الحلقة اقنعتنا انة ليس مقلب بكل تاكيد بانفعالاتها الزائدة وحركاتها التى لاتمت للمقلب بصلة


*سيبك من هانى رمزى وتابع مينى داعش هتدعيللى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2016)

*على العموم انا عملتيللى خريطة متابعة  بسيطه
هتابع
1- مأمون وشركاه
2- ونوس
3- القيصر
4-صد رد
تشكيله فيها الكوميدى والاجتماعى والبوليسى
كمان بالنسبه لبرامج المقالب بتابع مينى داعش لخالد عليش
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2016)

*         الحلقة الأولى من "القيصر" تحبس الأنفاس وظهور مريب ليوسف الشريف*

*
  6 
 11* 
*                                                          طباعة                                                      * 

*



* 
*محمد نبيل*
* الثلاثاء 07.06.2016 - 02:34 ص*



*          كعادته خلال السنوات الماضية ، يطل النجم يوسف الشريف خلال موسم دراما رمضان يعمل يحوى الكثير من التشويق والاثارة.

مشاهد  الـ "فلاش باك" كانت البطل لتسليط الضوء على طريقة القبض على يوسف الشريف  والذى سلم نفسه دون مقاومة، ضمن عملية مداهمة القبض على تجار سلاح.

وظهر  يوسف خلال ترحيله مكبلاً بالأصفاد، الى سجن شديد التأمين يدعى "المغارة"،  حيث يستشعر رجال جهاز الأمن السرى خالد زكى واحمد سعيد عبد الغنى مع اشرف  زكى خطورته.

"القيصر" يصل الى السجن الذى يتولى الاشراف عليه الفنان طارق النهرى، ولكنه لم يتفوه بأي كلمه.

المسلسل تأليف محمد ناير واخراج احمد نادر جلال، ويعرض حصريا على "اون تى فى".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2016)

*         تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات*


  1 
 4 
                                                          طباعة                                                       






                            آلاء فتحي
      الإثنين 06.06.2016 - 08:31 م



                            ننشر لكم قائمة الأعمال الدرامية الرمضانية لهذا العام في مختلف القنوات الفضائية بالمواعيد.










                                          تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات






                                          تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات






                                          تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات






                                          تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات






                                          تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات






                                          تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات






                                          تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات






                                          تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات






                                          تعرف على مواعيد عرض المسلسلات في الفضائيات


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2016)

كل اللي قدرت اشوفه لغايه دلوقتي هو مسلسل يسرا ومسلسل نيللي كريم ، مش قادرة احسب مواعيدهم مظبوط لان المواعيد متلخبطه عندي بس هحاول أزبطها لان الاتنين دول عجبوني وانا اول مرة يعجبني حاجة ليسرا 
اما يوسف الشريف فأنا بجد مش فاهمه مين عمله ممثل؟ انا شوفتله مسلسل الصياد ومسلسل اسم مؤقت ، هي قصص المسلسلات بتاعته حلوة وجميله بس هو تمثيله بيسموه بتوع التمثيل flat يعني محستش بفرق في الأداء بين المسلسلين اللي شوفتهم هي نفس طريقة التمثيل في الاتنين مفيش تنوع عنده 
اما برنامج رامز انا دائماً بسمع عنه بس عمري ما شوفته شوفت بس حتت كده من حلقات قديمه إنما عمري ما شوفت حلقه كامله منه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

*أثار مسلسل «بنات سوبر مان» انتقادات عنيفة بسبب ما وصف بأنه يسيء لسمعة  مصر، وهاجم مستخدمون على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي العمل، وطالبوا بوقف  عرضه، كما انتقدوا الحوار الذي دار بين الفنانين بيومي فؤاد وانتصار حول  اكتشاف حملها من سوبر مان الذي زار مصر، وتنكر في شخصية خليجي.*

 *ونشر الشاعر والكاتب المسرحي محمود الطوخي - الذي قدم  مؤخرا مسرحية غيبوبة للفنان أحمد بدير- مقتطفات من الحوار بين انتصار  وبيومي فؤاد عند اكتشاف حملها الذي جاء في الحلقة الأولى من المسلسل:*
 *«حاسة بدوخة وعاوزة اتقايا*
* - تبقي حامل يخرب بيتك.. أكيد نسيتي تاخدي الحباية قبل ما ...*
* - انا باخد الحباية قبل وبعد وin between*
* - أمال حبلتي إزاي؟»*
*  وعلق الطوخي: هذا الحوار يدور بين الممثل المحترم بيومي فؤاد وشقيقته  الفنانة انتصار في أولى حلقات مسلسل مصري اسمه بنات سوبر مان، وللتوضيح،  بيومي يعمل قوادا في كباريه رخيص، يعرض فتياته على زبون خليجي ليختار من  يقضي معها وقتا ممتعا، لكن الخليجي يختار انتصار الشقيقة، ويختفي ليتركها  حاملا في أربع بنات توائم، ويستشهد بيومي بآيات من القرآن الكريم وبعض  الأحاديث النبوية كيلا تجهض نفسها، وأوضح أن التوائم سيصبحن بنات سوبر مان.  *
 *وتابع: نعم، هذا مسلسل مصرى يذاع في رمضان، والحلقة الأولى ببساطة هي دليل البني آدم السافل في ممارسة أقدم مهن التاريخ، الدعارة.*
 *بخلاف الاتهامات بتشويه سمعة مصر، كان البرومو الدعائي  للعمل الذي بث قبل رمضان، قد هوجم من قبل مستخدمي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي  بسبب ما ورد به من كلمات اعتبرت تحريضًا على الرذيلة والدعارة أيضا، «من  ناحية العلم، اللي يتكسف من سوبر مان ميجبش منه عيال، لكن من ناحية الطريق  الدائري وإنت نازل على شارع الهرم شمال احتمال، مصر أم الدنيا يعني ولّادة،  فيها أشرار فوق العادة».*
*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

*دعوى لوقف برنامج المقالب «ميني داعش» على قناة «النهار»*

*منذ 3 ساعات |  							 								كتب:  								ريهام جودة 								| 							* 
*1
*
*0
Tweet
*
*0
*

*






                                              ميني داعش                                   تصوير  :                         آخرون * 
*في الوقت الذي بدأ فيه بث أولى حلقاته على قناة  النهار حرر الصحفي ريمون فرنسيس محضر شرطة حمل رقم (ظ¤ظ ظ£ظ¤\ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦- إداري  الدقي)، ضد المنتج أيمن صلاح والممثلين خالد عليش وعمرو علاء الدين والمعد  عمرو مؤمن والمخرج محمد هشام الرشيدى، فريق عمل برنامج المقالب «مينى  داعش»، المذاع على قناة النهار، يتهمهم بالسطو على فكرة هذا البرنامج منه.
 وذكر ريمون، أنه كتب فكرة هذا البرنامج منذ قرابة عامين تحت اسم برنامج  «دواعيشكو»، وهو برنامج تلdفزيونى كوميدى من نوعية المقالب، تقوم فكرته على  دعوة أحد المواطنين أو الفنانين إلى شقة أو فيللا، وبعد دخوله المكان لأي  سبب يكتشف الضيف الضحية، أنه مقر تنظيم داعش في مصر، ويجد أشخاصا ملابسهم  غريبة وشكلهم غريب مثل شخصيات داعش، ويقومون بدعوة الضيف الضحية إلى  الانضمام إلى تنظيم داعش وتنفيذ إحدى عملياته أو تعذيبه وذبحه.
 وتابع  ريمون: كان من المقرر إنتاج البرنامج مع المنتج خالد حلمي إلا أن الظروف  أجلت المشروع، وشاهد على ملكية الفكرة لي مراسلات البريد الالكترونى بيننا  التي توثق تاريخ ملكية الفكرة، بالإضافة إلى حلقة نموذج «بايلوت» تتضمن  كافة التفاصيل التي تطابقت تماما مع ما جاء في برنامج «مينى داعش»، مما  يستبعد احتمالية توارد الخواطر، وأشار إلى رفعه دعوى مستجلة لإيقاف  البرنامج والمطالبة بالتعويض.*
*المصرى اليوم
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2016)

*يوسف الشريف من مسلسل القيصر على الـON TV كتب عمرو صحصاح رغم مرور أيام قليلة على عرض الحلقة الأولى من مسلسل "القيصر"، للفنان يوسف الشريف، والذى يعرض حصريا على شاشة الـON TV، إلا أنها ما زالت تلقى إقبالا على موقع يوتيوب، حيث اقتربت حتى اليوم نسب مشاهدتها من رقم الـ700 ألف مشاهدة، مقارنة بعدد كبير آخر من الأعمال لكبار النجوم لم تحقق نصف هذه النسبة. يذكر أن مسلسل "القيصر" من بطولة يوسف الشريف وريهام عبد الغفور وأحمد سعيد عبد الغنى وأشرف زكى وخالد زكى وأحمد حلاوة وطارق النهرى، وعدد كبير آخر من الفنانين، قصة يوسف الشريف، سيناريو وحوار محمد ناير، للمنتج تامر مرسى، وإخراج أحمد جلال. 

http://www.youm7.com/story/2016/6/8/الحلقة-الأولى-لـالقيصر-تحقق-نسب-مشاهدة-عالية-وتقترب-من-الملي/2753946#*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* نيللي كريم وهنيدي يوجهان رسالة لـ«نيللي وشيريهان».. ودنيا سمير غانم ترد*

    منذ 2 ساعات June 9, 2016, 1:52 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* : 
        أشادت الفنانة نيللي كريم بمسلسل "نيللي وشيريهان" بطولة الفنانة إيمي  ودنيا سمير غانم، قائلة :" المسلسل حاجة تفرح بهجة بجد".     وقالت كريم عبر حسابها الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" أمس  الأربعاء، "مسخرة بجد حاجة كده تفرح القلب بحبكم يا بنات انت فعلا بهجة".     وفي ذات السياق، عبر الفنان محمد هنيدي، عن سعادته بنجاح مسلسل نيللي  وشريهان، قائلا "أجمل شغل شفته من فترة طويلة".     وقال هنيدي، عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي"تويتر" اليوم  الخميس، "دنيا وايمي أجمل اختين في مصر ومن أحسن واجمل شغل شوفته من فترة  طويلة مبروك لكل فريق العمل كلكوا رائعين".     ومن جانبها قالت الفنانة دنيا سمير غانم، "شكرا جدا للنجمة نيللي كريم ع  الكلام الحلو المشجع ده".    
هذا الخبر منقول من : مصراوى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2016)

* شنت الفنانة السورية أصالة هجومًا حادًا على الفنان رامز جلال، بعد حلقة  "رامز بيلعب بالنار" التي أذيعت مساء أمس، واستضاف فيها أحمد حسام "ميدو"  المدير الفني السابق لنادي الزمالك.
     وقالت "أصالة" عبر حسابها الرسمي على موقع "انستجرام": "وين المتعة  ببرنامج بيورجيك الناس عّم تتبهدل وعم تتعرّض للموت والمطلوب من هالمشهد  يضحّك ، يعني ناقصة بلادنا توتُّر ولا إنسانيّة".





هذا الخبر منقول من : الوفد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2016)

*"نيللي وشريهان".. شريط الأخبار يلفت الانتباه في مشهد دنيا سمير غانم ويوسف الحسينى*


*الخميس 9 يونيو 2016 الساعة 3:17 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة*



 


 





*"نيللي وشريهان".. شريط الأخبار يلفت الانتباه في مشهد دنيا سمير غانم ويوسف الحسينى*


* التفاصيل الصغيرة هامة جداً لجعل أى عمل مختلفا وناجحا، حتى وإن  كان المشاهد البسيط لن يلاحظ تلك التفاصيل، ولكنها تؤكد أن صناع العمل  يهتمون بالنجاح ويبحثون عنه.
وفى لقطة تعبر عن إهتمام مخرج "نيللي  وشريهان" أحمد الجندى بالتفاصيل الصغيرة، خلال إستضافة دنيا سمير غانم  "نيللى" فى أحد البرامج التى يقدمها يوسف الحسينى، ظهر فى شريط الأخبار  أسفل الشاشة عناوين أخبار تخص اليومين الماضيين، على الرغم من أن الحلقات  تم تصويرها منذ أشهر، وهو ما يوضح أن المخرج إهتم فى عمليات المونتاج بأن  تظهر حلقة البرنامج وكأنها تذاع اليوم بشكل حقيقى.
وكان أهم تلك  الأخبار التى ظهرت فى ذلك المشهد بحلقة الأمس، هو خبر تشييع جنازة الملاكم  الأمريكى محمد على كلاى بمسقط رأسه فى ولاية كنتاكى.
مسلسل "نيللي  وشريهان" من بطولة دنيا سمير غانم، إيمي سمير غانم، بيومي فؤدا، سلوى خطاب،  محمد سلام ومصطفى خاطر، من تأليف مصطفى صقر وكريم يوسف، من إخراج أحمد  الجندي، إنتاج إيهاب طلعت وهشام جمال.
*

المصدر : فى الفن
​ 
"نيللي وشريهان".. شريط الأخبار يلفت الانتباه في مشهد دنيا سمير غانم ويوسف الحسينى






"نيللي وشريهان".. شريط الأخبار يلفت الانتباه في مشهد دنيا سمير غانم ويوسف الحسينى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2016)

تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*   	اليوم الجديد              بالكوميكس.. سخرية من صمت نيللي كريم في «سقوط حر»: «انطقي بقى»
  تداول مستخدمو مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "كوميكسات" ساخرة من استمرار صمت  نيللي كريم، على الرغم من عرض ثلاث حلقات من مسلسل "سقوط حر"، الذي يُعرض  رمضان الحالي.      وتدور فكرة "الكوميكسات" حول محاولة استنطاق نيللي عبر إضافة رموز ساخرة  لها مثل "الخليل الكوميدي" و"تمثال نفرتيتي" وغيرها.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2016)

*         نقاد: "أفراح القبة" و"سقوط حر" و"فوق مستوى الشبهات" و"ونوس" و"جراند أوتيل" الأفضل حتى الآن *


*                                                          طباعة                                                      * 

*



* 
*أحمد إبراهيم *
* الجمعة 10.06.2016 - 12:10 ص*





*عصام زكريا: "أفراح القبة" و"سقوط حر" الأفضل.. و"الخروج" متواضع *
*ماجدة واصف: "فوق مستوى الشبهات" و"جراند أوتيل" الأفضل *
*
بعد  عرض ثلاث حلقات من مسلسلات رمضان شاهد الجمهور فيها العديد من الأعمال  المميزة وأخرى غير الجيدة، بدأ النقاد والجمهور فى اختيار الأعمال التى  يمكن أن يتابعوها حتى نهاية شهر رمضان الحالى.

ويعلن النقاد عن  آرائهم فى الأعمال التى تعرض فى رمضان ولاقت إعجابهم، ومن بينها "أفراح  القبة" و"سقوط حر" و"ونوس" و"فوق مستوى الشبهات" و"جراند أوتيل" و"هى  ودافينشى". 

"صدى البلد" يرصد مع النقاد الأعمال التى لاقت إعجابهم حتى الآن بعد عرض ثلاث حلقات من مسلسلات رمضان. 

يقول  الناقد عصام زكريا: "بالتأكيد من الصعب الحكم بشكل كبير على الأعمال  الفنية فى الفترة الحالية، ولكن يمكن أن نقيم الأعمال وفقا للثلاث حلقات  التى تم عرضها بشكل مبدئى، وأتصور أن من الأعمال التى لاقت إعجابى خلال هذه  الفترة القصيرة مسلسلات "أفراح القبة"، والذى تقوم ببطولته منى زكى وعدد  من النجوم.

وأضاف زكريا أن دراما الشباب حتى الآن لم تقنعنى ولم  تقدم أى جديد، خاصة مسلسل "الخروج"، والذى يقوم ببطولته ظافر العابدين  وتأليف محمد الصفتى وإخراج محمد العدل، والمقتبس من عمل أمريكى، ولكن رغم  الأداء الجيد الذى يقوم به الأبطال، إلا أن السيناريو الضعيف أضاع هذا  المجهود الكبير. 

وترى الناقدة ماجدة واصف أن الأعمال الدرامية هذا  العام تمتاز بالعديد من العناصر الجيدة، ولكن هناك عددا من الأعمال منها  مسلسل "فوق مستوى الشبهات" الذى يقوم ببطولته يسرا، وتأليف أمين جمال  وإخراج هانى خليفة.

 من الأعمال المتميزة أيضا، مسلسل "أفراح  القبة"، والذى يقوم ببطولته منى زكى وجمال سليمان ورانيا يوسف وصبرى فواز  وإياد نصار وتأليف نشوى زكي وإخراج محمد ياسين، ومسلسل "جراند أوتيل"  للفنان عمرو يوسف وتأليف تامر حبيب وإخراج محمد شاكر خضير، وبالتأكيد تتفوق  الفنان نيللى كريم على نفسها كعادة من خلال مسلسل "سقوط حر".  *


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 يونيو 2016)

هما سقوط حر رغم صمت نيللى هههههههه لكنه جميل وبيشدنى 
وفوق مستوى الشبهات يسرا جميل جدا 
ونيللى وشريهان وزوجه مفروسه اوى كوميدى دمهم خفيف


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2016)

*قصة أسطورة مقتبس منها أحداث «ونوس»: الفخراني اسمه «مفستوفيليس» والحلفاوي «فاوست» والنهاية معروفة*



محمد عاطف
اكسترا
                                          19,يونيو,2016                                    





                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 تشابه كبير يجمع بين الشيطان  «ونوس» وشيطان «فاوست»، الشخصية الرئيسية في الحكاية الألمانية الشعبية  للروائي جوتة، التي تحكي عن الساحر والكيميائي الألماني الدكتور يوهان جورج  فاوست، الذي يُبرم عقداً مع معاون الشيطان كي يمنحه الثروة والخلود مقابل  أن يبيع له روحه.
 الكثير من الأعمال الدرامية سبقت «ونوس» في تقديم شخصية الشيطان الذي  يأتي للإنسان، ولا شك أن فاوست كانت ملهمة للكثير من الأعمال الفنية  المصرية، فعلي سبيل المثال فيلم سفير جهنم، والمفارقة أنه في أولى حلقات  مسلسل ونوس أثناء تناول الأطفال العشاء كانوا يشاهدون فيلم «سفير جهنم»،  ويتحدثون عن الشيطان قبل أن يطرق «ونوس» الباب، فمن الوهلة الأولي كان من  السهل للمشاهد إدراك أنه هو الشيطان وأولاد «ياقوت» هم رمز للإنسان الذي  يتبع الشيطان.




 فاوست مسرحية تراجيدية، من تأليف الكاتب المسرحي الألماني يوهان  فولفجانج فون جوته، وعلى الرغم من أن المسرحية حققت نجاحاً باهراً إلا أنها  نادراً ما كانت تؤدى على المسرح، لكنها حصدت أكبر جمهور في المسارح  الألمانية، ويعتبر «فاوست» عمل جوته الأكثر شهرة ويضعه الكثيرون ضمن أعظم  الأعمال الأدبية في تاريخ الأدب الألماني.
 تتناول المسرحية  شخصية تاريخية ولد في أواخر القرن الخامس عشر، وتوفي  سنة 1543، وقصتة تحكي الخرافة عن شخص «فاوست» الذي ورث عن عمه أموالاً،  وتعلم كل ما أمكنه من علوم زمانه، ولكنه بعد أن أدركه الكبر، اعتقد أن كل  ما أخذه من علم لا نفع له، فندم على سنوات شبابه الذي أضاعها ولم يقضها في  متعته، فظهر له معاون الشيطان «مفستوفيليس» يقايض روحه وجسده على أن يمده  بأربع وعشرين سنة وهو في شبابه.




 اقتنع فاوست بما عرض عليه معاون الشيطان، فمضى في سبيل الشر، قتل وفسق  ووقع في كل رذيلة أمكنه فعلها، وفي هذه المسرحية عشق فاوست مارجريت وعندما  عرض عليه الشيطان النساء رده رداً عنيفاً، قائلاً بأنه لا يريد سوى مارجريت  المرأة التي أحبها، وفي الخاتمة أتى الشيطان ليأخذ حقه من الاتفاق فآتاه  صوتاً من السماء قائلاً «لن تفلح فيما تريد» ويُكتب الخلاص لفاوست  ومارجريت.
 تعتبر مسرحية فاوست ليوهان جوته العمل الأبرز بتقدير معظم النقاد  الأدبيين والأكثر كمالا المستوحى من قصة فاوست الساحر الألماني في القصة  الشعبية، ولعل هذا العمل هو أحد أهم أسباب شهرته وانتشاره حتى أنها تعتبر  من قبل البعض العمل الأبرز في الأدب الألماني.




 تتألف مسرحية فاوست لجوته من جزئين كتبهما في 4612 سطرًا، لكن الجزئين  لم يكتبا بشكل متعقب فبين ظهور الجزء الأول الذي أنهاه جوته في عام 1806  والجزء الثاني الذي أنهاه عام 1832 عام وفاته نفسه، فارق 26 عاما، اختلفت  بها النواحي التي كان يركز فيها جوته، ففي حين كان الجزء الأول يركز على  روح دكتور فاوست التي باعها للشيطان مفستوفيليس، نجده في الجزء الثاني ينحو  نحو معالجة الظاهرة الاجتماعية وأمور السياسة والاجتماع، لذلك يعتبر الجزء  الثاني من أعقد الأعمال الأدبية المكتوبة بالألمانية وربما أحد أهم  الأعمال التي يختلط بها الأدب بالفلسفة.
 يذكر أن أول من عالج ثيمة صراع الإنسان مع الشيطان كان مؤلف مجهول كتب  مسرحية بعنوان «آدم» في العصور الوسطى بأوروبا، حيث تم العثور على نسخة  المسرحية بدون اسم للمؤلف، بينما أول من كتب عن فاوست كان كاريستوفر مارلو،  وهو أحد معاصري شكسبير، وجاء عنوان المسرحية «مأساة الدكتور فاوست».


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2016)

* سر منع عرض حلقة  مها أبو عوف  مع  رامز جلال  *

*  منذ 1 ساعات June 21, 2016, 3:15 pm*
*   طباعة  * 
* تبليغ بواسطة         * 
*



* 


*حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+* 



* كشف مصدر مسئول بمجموعة قنوات "MBC" عن السبب الحقيقي وراء عدم إذاعة  حلقة الفنانة مها أبو عوف في برنامج "رامز بيلعب بالنار" والتي تم الإعلان  عنها منذ أيام.
     وقال في تصريحات لـ"الوفد"، إن هناك أزمة مع "مها أبو عوف"، التي رفضت  عرض الحلقة، بعد إصابتها بالفزع جراء الحريق الذي يندلع في الفندق، ما  عرّضها لأزمة صحية.
  وأضاف أن إدارة القناة لم تكن على علم بغضب "مها" من الحلقة، وهو ما  دفعها للإعلان عن عرضها، ولكن بعد تهديدها برفع دعوى قضائية ضد القناة  والفنان رامز جلال تراجعت الإدارة عن عرضها.









هذا الخبر منقول من : الوفد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2016)

* هجوم «إسلامى - مسيحى» على «مأمون وشركاه»*

    منذ 6 دقيقه June 23, 2016, 1:34 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* استمراراً للانتقادات الموجّهة للدراما الرمضانية هذا العام، حظى مسلسل  «مأمون وشركاه» للمخرج رامى إمام وبطولة والده عادل إمام، بردود فعل غاضبة  بعد عرض الحلقة الـ16، بسبب شخصية الشيخ السلفى المتشدِّد، «المعتز بالله»،  التى يقدمها الفنان حمزة العيلى، حيث لم يقتصر الغضب على المسلمين  الرافضين لربط التشدّد والأفكار الظلامية بصورة الملتحى، بل امتدت أيضاً  إلى المسيحيين الذين طالتهم تلك الشخصية.

   سقط فى فخ «السلفى» و«الخمرة».. و«خيرالله»: تربّص

  الحلقة الـ16 من المسلسل وصفها البعض بأنها «تشويه متعمّد لصورة  الملتزمين دينياً وربطت الصورة الذهنية لهم بالإرهاب، بالإضافة إلى  المنتقبة التى تظهر بشكل نمطى»، فيما لم يُقدم العمل للفكر المعتدل القدر  نفسه من المساحة، للرد على المتطرف. ولم تكن تلك هى الأزمة الوحيدة، بل رفض  مسيحيون أحداث الحلقة الـ14، التى تضمّنت ما وصفوه بـ«نشر مفاهيم خاطئة عن  الدين المسيحى»، بإظهاره مستبيحاً للخمر، بسبب جملة حوارية قالتها الفنانة  لبلبة فى الحلقة: «إحنا لا جبنا خمور ولا بنلمسها.. ناس مسيحيين هما اللى  جايبينها».






هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* مشهد شذوذ يصدم مشاهدى «أفراح القبة»*

    منذ 2 ساعات June 23, 2016, 11:25 am
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* تدخل «بدرية» حجرتها ممسكة بطفلتها «تحية» لتُفاجأ بزوجها «عبده» على  فراش الزوجية مع رجل آخر.. صدمة تنتهى بمشاجرة بين الزوجين، تصاب «بدرية»  على أثرها بحروق وعاهة مستديمة.
  مشهد الشذوذ الجنسى فى الحلقة الـ16 من مسلسل «أفراح القبة»، أثار حفيظة  مشاهدى المسلسل المأخوذ عن مسرحية للأديب العالمى نجيب محفوظ تحمل الاسم  نفسه، واعترضوا على انتقال المشاهد الجريئة من السينما إلى الدراما وفى شهر  رمضان.
  «لماذا نتراجع للوراء وندارى على عوراتنا الإنسانية؟».. سؤال أبدى من  خلاله محمد ياسين، مخرج العمل، اعتراضه على الحديث عن المشاهد الصادمة فى  الدراما وضرورة حجبها عن الجمهور، موضحاً أن حجة الدراما التى تدخل جميع  البيوت لم تعد مقبولة، خاصة أن التكنولوجيا باتت أيضاً فى كل بيت، وأفراد  الأسرة يشاهدون ما هو أكثر جرأة على شبكات الإنترنت.
  «خلينا نرجع بذاكرتنا 50 سنة للوراء، ونتذكر شخصية معلم القهوة فى فيلم  زقاق المدق.. هل من المعقول الجرأة تكون مقبولة زمان ونتحفظ عليها الآن؟»،  قالها «ياسين»، رافضاً أيضاً ما يسوقه البعض بأن ما يعرض فى شهر رمضان يجب  أن يخلو من أى مشاهد جريئة: «صانع العمل ليس له علاقة بفكرة عرضه فى رمضان  من عدمها، فهى أمور تحددها القنوات وشركات التوزيع وخلافه، ولا يجب من  الأساس تقييم العمل الدرامى وفقاً لمعيار هل سيعرض فى رمضان أم لا».
  «ياسين» أوضح أيضاً أن شخصيتى «بدرية» و«عبده» وخط عائلة «تحية»، بطلة  العمل التى تقوم بدورها الممثلة منى زكى، بشكل عام غير موجود فى رواية نجيب  محفوظ، وهو من وحى خيال مؤلف العمل، حيث يجسد مأساة أسرة كآلاف غيرها  موجودة حولنا فى المجتمع، لا يجب أن نغمض أعيننا عنهم.

هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2016)

بعد أول ظهور له في دراما مصرية "ونوس" .. "نيقولا معوض" في حديث خاص لموقع قنوات "سي بي سي"


 

*حوار: إسراء صادق و نهال حامد 

كثيرون ممن رأوه عند طلته الأولى في مسلسل "ونوس" شعروا أنه مألوف لديهم رغم رؤيتهم الأولى له في دراما مصرية، وذلك لأنه لم يكن فعلا الظهور الأول له على الشاشة وإن كان الأول في دراما مصرية باللهجة المصرية، ربما شاهده المصريون في أحد البرامج الشبابية التي كان يقدمها شباب من مختلف أنحاء الوطن العربي مثل برنامج "روتانا كافيه" الذي قدمه، كما شارك في إخراج عدد من البرامج التليفزيونية، أو ربما في أحد مسلسلاته اللبنانية التي شارك بها وأشهرها "04” و "لعبة الموت" و"روبي".

يظهر نيقولا معوض في دور "الشيخ فاروق" بمسلسل "ونوس" الذي يعرض خلال السباق الرمضاني حصريا على شاشة "سي بي سي" كأول عمل درامي مصري له باللهجة المصرية. 

وبعد مشاركته الأولى في مسلسل مصري، كان لموقع قنوات "سي بي سي" حديثا مع الممثل والمخرج ومقدم البرامج "نيقولا معوض".. يسرد فيه تفاصيل ترشيحه  للدور وكواليس وقوفه أمام عمالقة الدراما المصرية في أول عمل مصري له، خاصة وأنه لم يكن قد اكتسب اللهجة المصرية بشكل متقن ويؤدي دور شيخ.*

*البداية كانت عندما رشحه شادي الفخراني، مخرج العمل، للدور، "وافقت على طول، الكاست فظيع نجوم كبار كلهم إضافة"، هكذا عبر نيقولا عن رد فعله عند عرض الدور عليه.*

*ما خوفتش أنك تأدي دور شيخ و شخصية مركبة في أول عمل مصري ليك باللهجة المصرية؟
"خفت طبعا عشان اللهجة وعشان مسيحي كمان فكنت محتاج أعرف أكتر، بس العمل بكل تفاصيله والنجوم الكبار اللي فيه  مكنش ينفع اتردد وافقت علطول".
 
وماذا فعلت للتغلب على هذه المخاوف ؟
"كنت بدرب على اللهجة وبكتسبها يوم بعد يوم من معارفي وأصحابي في مصر، و عندي كمان صحاب شيوخ مسلمين فكنت قريب من شخصيات زي دي وأتابع أشهر الشيوخ في مصر اتفرج على حاجات ليهم وأحاول اكتسب ده"  *

*كلمنا عن وقوفك أمام دكتور يحيى الفخراني؟
"محدش بيتفاجئ لما بكلمه عن نبل وأخلاق الراجل ده، من أول لحظة كسر الحاجز اللي ممكن يكون بين أي حد بيبدأ تمثيل في مصر وفنان كبير، وبوقوفه جنبي، في أول مشهد ليا جالي بنفسه يقولي كلام حلو عن شغلي"، واستكمل مازحًا: "بقيت واقف كده عايز أقوله لما حضرتك بتقولي كده أنا أقولك أيه"... "سعيد أن أول عمل درامي مصري بشارك فيه كان قدام الفنان القدير يحيى الفخراني، بعتبر ده إضافة ليا"
واستكمل قائلا: "دكتور يحيى إضافة لكل حد اشتغل معاه أو اتفرج عليه هو دكتور في موهبته وأخلاقه، وبوجوده ومش هوفيه ربع حقه مهما اتكلمت عنه".

وعن الكواليس مع فريق العمل خاصة الفنان نبيل الحلفاوي الذي يجسد دور والدك المختفي؟
"الفريق كان كله متعاون خاصة دعم دكتور يحيى ليا هو والمخرج شادي الفخراني، وكلهم سواء أستاذة هالة صدقي أو الفنانة الجميلة حنان مطاوع ودنيا عبد العزيز ومحمد شاهين ومحمد كيلاني وكلهم، وده غير المخرج المتميز شادي الفخراني"... " أما أستاذ نبيل الحلفاوي فكان حالة خاصة لسة هتظهر في الحلقات اللي جاية لأن لسة لغاية دلوقتي مظهرتش المشاهد اللي جمعتني بيه وأنا المفروض أبنه الكبير اللي لسة ما قابلهوش لغاية دلوقتي".   
 
ما الحكمة التي خرجت بها من المسلسل؟
"أن الشيطان جوانا كلنا كبشر والخير كمان جوانا، واحنا دورنا أننا نكبر الخير ده عشان قد ما الخير بيكبر قد ما الشر بيهرب".

ما أكثر الشخصيات التي تتمنى أن تلعبها في أعمالك المقبلة؟
 "نفسي أمثل دور حد عارف أنه هيموت قريب"،  قالها دون تفكير، مبررا: "الشخصية دي دسمة جدا بالنسبة لي ومليانة تفاصيل وأنا عشت مع ناس كده فعارف هما بيبقوا حاسين بأيه وجواهم أحاسيس كتير أوي نفسهم يخرجوها". 
 
هل لديك أعمال أخرى قريبا؟
 "عندي مسلسل لبناني أسمه "لأنك حبيبي" و مسلسل كمان مصري بس هقول تفاصيله قريب لما الدنيا توضح أكتر" و استكمل مازحا: "وعمومًا أنا قاعدلكوا شوية بقى في مصر".*

*أيه الفرق بين طقوس رمضان في مصر ولبنان؟
"بشكل عام الشوارع والأجواء في مصر ساهرة أكتر في رمضان عن لبنان، في مصر بتحس بيه أكتر باللمة والزحمة الكتير والخيم الرمضانية".

ما الأعمال الدرامية التي تتابعها في رمضان؟
"مكنتش عارف أتابع أوي عشان كان بيبقى عندي تصوير، بس تابعت شوية "جراند أوتيل" حلو جدا وشوية من "فوق مستوى الشبهات".*

*أزاي انتقلت من مهندس مدني لممثل ومقدم برامج؟
"أنا درست التخصصين الهندسة المدنية وفي نفس الوقت درست تمثيل وإخراج مسرحي في معهد فنون جميلة في الجامعة الألمانية، وخلال الفترة دي كنت بمثل مسرح لمدة أربع سنين لحد ما التمثيل خدني من الهندسة المدنية و من كل حاجة".*

*واختتم "نيقولا" حديثه بشكر الجمهور على ردود الفعل الداعمة له في أول عمل درامي مصري يشارك فيه، و أنه يتابعها بشكل مستمر ويسعد بها، واعدا بمزيد من الأعمال في مصر التي يتمنى أن تنال إعجاب جمهوره. *






































​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2016)

*     شهد الشارع البورسعيدي حالة من الغضب، بسبب مسلسل ”نيللىي وشريهان” بطولة  دنيا وإيمي سمير غانم، بعد تناول اسم محافظة بورسعيد بشكل غير لائق.

ورفع النائب أحمد فرغلي، عضو مجلس النواب عن محافظة بورسعيد، دعوى قضائية  ضد "م.ص"، و"أ.ك" مؤلفي المسلسل، و"أ.ح" و"أ.ج" مخرجي المسلسل، ورئيس مجلس  إدارة روزنامة للإنتاج الفني، بسبب إساءة العمل لتاريخ بورسعيد ووصفها  "بالزبالة" في إحدى حلقات المسلسل، بما يشكل جريمة سب وقذف تنص عليها  المادة 171 من القانون كما جاء في نص الدعوى.           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*مستوى الاعلام تدنى الى الانحطاط
فلم نعهد هذا السباب و السفه بالاعمال الرمضانية من قبل

فما الذى حدث ؟  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يونيو 2016)

* أول تعليق لـ «محمد رمضان» على موضة «لحية الأسطورة»*

    منذ 42 دقيقه June 29, 2016, 1:45 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* 
  أعرب الفنان محمد رمضان بطل مسلسل الأسطورة" عن شكره وامتنانه لمعجبيه بعد  تجسيدهم ملامحه في شخصية ناصر الدسوقي التي يجسدها في المسلسل.     وقال رمضان على صفحته على "فيسبوك": "الحمد لله رب العالمين ثم شكراً جمهور  الحبيب الغالي على هذا النجاح وهذه المحبة.. يارب اكون أد هذا الحب وحسن  الظن دائماً .. الاسطورة"  ونشر رمضان في أول تعليق له صورة تجمع عرض شيبسي الأسطورة وتيشرتات مرسوم  عليها صورته.     واختلفت التعليقات بين معبجي "رمضان" حيث قال مصطفى معترضا على طريقة الدقن  التي ظهر فيها رمضان في المسلسل: "في العيد هنلاقي شباب مصر حالقين زي  الأسطورة.. وثقة في الله هنشوف مناظر عرة".     فيما طالبت سهر من رمضان أن ينصح الجمهور بعدم التقليد، مضيفة "المسلسل مش  حقيقي بدل ما نلاقي مليون اسطورة ربنا يحاسبك على الكلام ده وانصح الناس".  فيما قال عبد الله شاكر، "ممثل بمعني الكلمة شخصيتك حلوة شايف طريق كويس  ودي اكتر حاجه عجباني فيك ومحترم جدا ربنا يخليك لينا انتا فعلا من  الشخصيات العامة المحبوبه زي عادل امام وابوتريكه نادرا اما تلاقي حد  بيكرهم".     واستطرد "فيه بعض الناس من كتر حبهم ليك فبيقلدوك في الأعمال السلبيه اللي  بتقدمها زي البلطجه وكدة مش قادرين يفهمو ان ده تمثيل".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



هذا الخبر منقول من : مصراوى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* فردوس عبدالحميد  لم أشعر بالأمان منذ 3 سنوات إلا مع «الأسطورة»*

    منذ 1 ساعات June 29, 2016, 2:52 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*    - ترددت فى البداية من العمل مع محمد رمضان نتيجة لتحذير البعض منه
  - المسلسل يعيد للأم مكانتها بعد أن تحولت لمجرد ديكور فى السنوات الأخيرة
  - محمد سامى يمتلك نفس مواصفات محمد فاضل.. ومحمد رمضان جدع
  - اعتذرت عن «ليالى الحلمية» من أجل المسلسل بعد قراءة 15 حلقة
  بعد غياب سنوات عن الشاشة، عادت الفنانة فردوس عبدالحميد مع «الأسطورة»،  لترد بذلك على ألسنة كثيرة زعمت أنها لا تعمل إلا حين يعمل زوجها، ولتؤكد  أنها ممثلة كل الأوقات ولكن بشروطها ورؤيتها الخاصة.  تلك الرؤية التى تأبى إلا أن تقدم شيئا لا يتلاءم مع طبيعة المجتمع المصرى  وقيمه وعاداته، فبدور الأم الحنونة المظللة كالجناح على كل أبنائها، عادت  فردوس عبدالحميد للشاشة الصغيرة بشخصية توحة الأم مع محمد رمضان، وهو الدور  الذى تتحدث عنه بحب شديد فى الحوار التالى، ولتكشف فى ذات الوقت أسباب  اعتذارها عن الجزء السادس من ليالى الحلمية:     ** بداية ما الذى حمسك للمشاركة فى مسلسل «الأسطورة»؟
  ـ الموضوع أسرى بشكل كبير وهذه الموضوعات لم تعد منتشرة كثيرا فى السنوات  الأخيرة، فليس كل الموضوعات والقصص تصلح لأن تقدم على شاشة التليفزيون،  ولكن قصة الأسطورة تصلح بشدة لأن تكون فى دراما تليفزيونية ويتفاعل معها  المشاهد ويحبها، فضلا عن تفاوت الأعمار والشرائح والقصص داخل المسلسل  الواحد، ولذلك سيجد كل مشاهد ضالته، وبالطبع هذا ليس موجودا الآن بشكل كبير  فى الدراما الحالية، فقد كانت تقدم موضوعات لا تنفع أبدا كمسلسل  تليفزيونى.     واضيفى على كل ذلك دورى بالطبع الذى أعجبنى بشدة لأنى «أم الكل» أو استطيع  وصفه أننى «عمود الخيمة»، فشخصية توحة هى المحركة لكل الخيوط ولأغلب  الشخصيات، ولذلك سعدت جدا بالشخصية وبالموضوع نفسه، فضلا عن أن الدور يمثل  عودة قوية لدور الأم الذى افتقدناه بعد أن تحولت لمجرد ديكور فى أعمال من  قبل.     وأخيرا لابد أن أذكر أهم شىء وهو أن الموضوع به مورال أى الهدف الذى نرجوه  من أى عمل فنى، ففى السنوات الأخيرة أصبحنا نرى أعمالا خالية من المورال،  رغم أن صورتها رائعة أو أداء الممثلين جيد وغيره، لكن لا يوجد أى هدف على  الإطلاق من العمل. فمسلسل الأسطورة أشبه بما كنا نقدمه زمان الذى كان  يتناسب تحديدا مع جمهور الطبقة المتوسطة أو ما أسفلها لحد ما.   
  ** معنى كلامك هذا أن ابتعادك عن الدراما تماما طوال السنوات الماضية كان بسبب غياب تلك الشروط؟
  ـ بالتأكيد نعم، فقد ظللت مدة طويلة استغرب واندهش بشدة من نوعية الدراما  المقدمة على الشاشة وشعرت أنها «غريبة» عن مجتمعنا وناسنا، فقد ظللنا 3  سنوات تقريبا نشاهد مسلسلات بها عنف رهيب وغريبة، وفيها أخلاقيات لا تنتمى  للشعب المصرى وشخصيات ليست من صميم هذا البلد الذى نعيش فيه، ولذلك عرضت  عليّ بعض الأعمال ورفضتها لأنى شعرت أنها غريبة عنى وليست منا فى شىء أبدا،  وأنا لا أحب أن أقدم هذه النوعيات، كما شعرت أن تقديمها ممكن ينطوى على  نوع من الضرر للجمهور الذى نقدمها له ولذلك كنت متوجسة بصراحة، ولا أخفى  عليك فعندما عرضت عليّ المشاركة فى «الأسطورة» كنت خائفة كثيرا.     وأضافت «تخوفت كثيرا من المشاركة فى الأسطورة لأنى خشيت أن يكون منتميا  لنفس النوعية التى أحدثك عنها، فقد وجدت موجة غريبة انتشرت مؤخرا ولا  تلائمنى بصراحة، ولذلك لم أوقع عقد المسلسل إلا فى ليلة بدء التصوير لكى  أحسب حساباتى بدقة، وكنت قلقة إلى حد ما حتى إننى طلبت مقابلة المخرج محمد  سامى، وعقب جلسة العمل معه أحسسنى بالأمان التام، فرغم أنه شاب صغير فى  السن إلا أنه يهتم بالممثل لدرجة كبيرة للغاية وهذا شىء مبشر، وسامى يمتلك  حسا كبيرا وجميلا وقدرة على قيادة العمل بنجاح، وبعد أن وافقت على الاشتراك  فى المسلسل وجدت مئات المكالمات تنهال عليّ وكلهم «مستغربين» من عملى مع  محمد رمضان، لدرجة أن بعضهم قال لى (يا نهار أسود انتى هتشتغلى مع رمضان)».     ** وهل تأثرت بكلامهم فى البداية؟
  ـ محمد رمضان ممثل رائع ومبهر فقد شاهدت له مسلسل «ابن حلال» وكان أداؤه  جميلا للغاية، وبصراحة تأثرت لحد ما بكلامهم فى بادئ الأمر وقالوا لى إنه  يقدم أعمالا عنيفة وأعمالا تجارية، ولكن وجهة نظرى تغيرت كليا بعدما  قابلته، حيث وجدته على خلق ومهذب، وما شجعنى أكثر على المشاركة معه فى  الأسطورة أننى فى ذات مرة شاهدت له برنامجا تليفزيوينا دخل قلبى، حيث ظهر  برفقة عائلته، ووجدته على خلق كبير، وعندما بدأنا فى العمل سويا وجدته شخصا  ذكيا وعلى قدر كبير من الموهبة وهو ممثل مبدع، وأنا أقدر الموهبة  والإبداع، وقليل من تشعرين معهم بالسعادة، فمثلا أنا كنت اشعر بسعادة طاغية  بعملى فى السابق مع أحمد زكى فقد كان يصل إلى مرحلة من الإبداع الكبير  والرهيب الذى يجعل الممثل أمامه يشعر بسعادة غامرة.     ** كلامك السابق يعنى أن غيابك كان بسبب خوفك الشخصى من الاشتراك فى  أعمال دون المستوى، وليس كما قيل إن فردوس عبدالحميد تعمل حين يعمل زوجها  المخرج محمد فاضل؟
  ـ لا على الإطلاق، فأنا لا أعمل إلا حين يجذبنى الإبداع، ومحمد سامى به نفس  الصفات التى تتوافر لمحمد فاضل، فالمخرج الشاطر ليس «كادرات جميلة» فقط،  وليس صورة جذابة، ولكن المخرج «مود عام» ينقله لكل العاملين فى اللوكيشن،  حيث يبث روح المحبة بين كل الممثلين ويشعر الفنانين المشاركين بأنهم أقارب  وليس انهم مجرد آلات جاءوا لكى يؤدوا عملا والسلام، فمحمد سامى أحيانا كان  يجعلنى أكرر مشهدا معينا أكثر من مرة لكى يصل إلى أعلى مرحلة فى الإبداع،  فالمخرج هو العين الذى يرى بها الممثل، ولذلك ارفض أى كلام يقال حول إن  الإبداع مسئولية الفنان وحده، فهو كلام عار تماما عن الصحة، فالإبداع  مسئولية مشتركة بين الفنان والمخرج، والمخرج هو مايسترو العمل ككل.     ** وماذا تقصدين أن دورك يمثل استعادة للأم بعد أن تحولت لديكور فى أعمال كثيرة سابقة؟
  ـ اقصد الأم الطبيعية التى نراها فى حياتنا كلنا، وليس تلك الأم الموجودة  فى التليفزيون فقط ولا تمت للواقع بصلة، فالأم من النوعية الثانية تجدينها  حلوة وجذابة وعاملة «قُصة» وماكياج، فما هذا؟، فمن المفترض أن الممثل يؤدى  شخصية معينة ولا يظهر على الشاشة ليكون شكله جميلا فقط، ولذلك فإن شخصية  توحة فى الأسطورة هى تلك الأم التى نجدها كلنا فى حياتنا الطبيعية، تلك  التى تحتضن أولادها وتخاف عليهم و«بتعدى لهم» هفواتهم وأخطاءهم بل وتقوّمهم  فى كثير من الأوقات وفى ذات الوقت تطغى عليها كل المشاعر الحلو منها  والسيئ، ولذلك أعتبر توحة عودة لدور الأم الحقيقية وليست الديكور.  واحب أقولك شيئا مهما إنه لما نجسد لازم نقدم الشخصيات المتوافقة مع طبيعة  مجتمعنا وناسنا، فالأم المصرية لها سمات خاصة بها فهى تجمع بين الحنية  والقسوة والخبث أحينا لمصلحة أولادها.. تلك الأم التى عندما تشعر بالخطر  فإنها توجه أولادها حتى لو كانوا رجالا.     ** وما رأيك فى العرض الحصرى للمسلسل؟
  ـ اعتبره غريبا لحد كبير لأن الحياة والدنيا تغيرت عن زمان، حيث أصبح هناك  عدد كبير من القنوات والمسلسلات، وبالتأكيد تكون هناك شوشرة على العرض  الحصرى.     ** وما حقيقة اعتذارك عن الجزء السادس من «ليالى الحلمية»؟
  ـ لا أخفى عليك كان نفسى اشترك فى الجزء السادس، كما أن هذا المسلسل تربطنى  به ناحية عاطفية، وثالثا أن المخرج مجدى أبو عميرة لم أعمل معه من قبل  وأعرف عنه أنه رائع، وأخيرا أننى قرأت جزءا من السيناريو وأعجبنى كتابة كل  من أيمن بهجت قمر وعمرو محمود ياسين، ولكن جاء مسلسل ليالى الحلمية فى  الوقت الذى اندمجت فيه بشدة فى مسلسل «الأسطورة»، وشعرت أن أحد العملين  ممكن أن يضر الآخر ولذلك اعتذرت عن الحلمية.     ** معنى ذلك أنه عرض عليك المسلسل فعلا؟
  ـ طبعا عرض عليّ، فقد قرأت منه 15 حلقة تقريبا، فلا أنكر أنه كان مغريا  بالنسبة لى المشاركة فى مسلسلين دفعة واحدة، ولكن بالتأكيد كنت سأتعرض  للضرر بشكل كبير، وخصوصا أن دورى فى الأسطورة صعب جدا ويحتاج للتركيز،  ولذلك رفضت الآخر.     ** ولكن بصفة عامة هل كنت تؤيدين فكرة عمل جزء سادس من ليالى الحلمية؟
  ـ سأقول لكى رأيا عاما يخص كل المسلسلات الأجزاء وليس ليالى الحلمية فى حد  ذاته، فأنا لا أحب عندما ينجح عمل ما أن نظل نقدم اجزاء منه ونستغل نجاحه،  فمثلا لو تابعت ليالى الحلمية التى كتبها اسامة أنور عكاشة نفسه، فلن تجدى  مثلا الجزأين الثالث والرابع بنفس جاذبية الجزء الأول. 
هذا الخبر منقول من : الشروق*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يونيو 2016)

* معلومة عن «اللواء محسن ثابت»  أشاد به مبارك وطالبه البعض بالترشح للرئاسة*

    منذ 19 دقيقه June 29, 2016, 6:18 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* برع في تقديم الشخصيات الهامة، فهو تارة رئيس جمهورية، وتارة أخرى رئيس  مخابرات ووزير داخلية، فأقنع الجمهور ونال إعجابه، رغم تميزه في بداية  مسيرته الفنية بتقديم أدوار الطيب والمثالي والرومانسي، فإن الأدوار التي  قدمها خلال السنوات الأخيرة تميزت بالتنوع والتركيب، فقد وصل لمرحلة كبيرة  من النضج الفني والإبداع، فدور رئيس الجمهورية المثالي الذي أداه في فيلم  طباخ الريس جعل مستخدمو فيس بوك يطالبون بترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية، واشتهرت  مقولته «وديتو الشعب فين يا حازم» بين الجمهور.
  يشارك الفنان خالد زكي خلال شهر رمضان الجاري بدور اللواء محسن ثابت في  مسلسل القيصر، ويستعرض «المصري لايت» 26 معلومة عنه، وفقًا لما ورد في  برنامجي «معكم» لمنى الشاذلي، و«بوضوح» لعمرو الليثي.
  26. اسمه بالكامل خالد عباس زكي من مواليد القاهرة 22 فبراير 1950.
  25. حاصل على بكالوريوس المعهد العالي للفنون المسرحية، قسم تمثيل وإخراج.
  24. بدايته كانت في عام 1973 من خلال فيلم «مدرسة المراهقين» مع الفنان الكبير فؤاد المهندس وشويكار وحسن مصطفى ومن إخراج أحمد فؤاد.
  23. لعب كرة قدم وكرة طائرة وسباحة وكاراتيه وحصل أكثر من مرة على جائزة  الجمهورية، ولعب تنس طاولة وحصل على جوائز كثيرة، كما لعب رياضة الجمباز  في البدايات، ولكنه لم يتمكن من ممارسة تلك الرياضات بعد الانشغال في  التمثيل.
  22. أحب زوجته في مرحلة الثانوية بعد مقابلة في النادي وعاشا قصة حب لمدة 6 سنوات.
  21. بعد التخرج بعام تمت خطبته عليها، ثم تزوجا مباشرة.




  20. خلال فترة السبعينيات شارك في العديد من الأعمال مثل فيلم عايشين  للحب، وفيلم المنحرفون، وفيلم حبيبة غيري، وفيلم اذكريني، ومسلسل الضباب.
  19. البداية القوية بالنسبة له هي مسلسل الضباب، والذي حقق نجاحًا كبيرًا ولاقي إعجاب المشاهدينن وعرفه الجمهور من خلاله.




  18. قدم أول أدوار الشر في عام 1983 من خلال الفيلم التليفزيوني حب بلا  ضفاف، وكان قد قدم خلال 7 سنوات أفلاما ومسلسلات حصرته في دور الطيب  والرومانسي والمثالي، واعتذر وقتها عن مسلسل يتم تصويره في اليونان لتقديم  هذا العمل.
  17. لديه مبدأ ثابت فهو يرفض أدوارا كثيرة إذا كانت لا تتناسب مع اختياراته حتى في بداية مشواره الفني.
  16. مشاركته في مسلسل الشهد والدموع حققت له انتشارًا واسعًا ونجاحا كبيرًا.
  15. اقترح على أسامة أنور عكاشة كتابة جزء ثالث للمسلسل وكان سيتم تقديم  نفس الأبطال بعد 35 عاما، وكانت فكرة رائعة بالنسبة له ولكن عكاشة توفي  قبل أن يبدأ في ذلك العمل.
  14. تميز في أداء أدوار المسؤولين فقد أدى دور رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس  المخابرات ووزير الداخلية، ونال إعجاب الجمهور لتنوعها واختلافها عن بعضها  البعض.
  13. خاف في البداية من تقديم دور رئيس الجمهورية، ولكنه أداه بإجادة  شديدة، من خلال الرئيس المثالي الذي يخاف على مصلحة شعبه، ويسعى لإرضائه.




  12. استعد لتقديم الدور من خلال دراسة هيئة رؤساء الجمهورية والقادة  والملابس التي يرتدونها، والبروتوكول المرتبط بذلك، وقام بتفصيل بدلا  خصيصًا لذلك الدور، لأن بدلة رئيس الجمهورية تكون بزرارين اثنين فقط.
  11. بعد تقديم دور رئيس الجمهورية في طباخ الرئيس لقي دوره إعجاب الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، وأشاد به.
  10. بعد الفيلم انطلقت دعوات على فيس بوك تطالب بترشيحه رئيسًا للجمهورية.
  9. «وديتوا الشعب فين يا حازم» هي أكثر الجمل التي لا ينساها في أدواره  التي قدمها، فالجمهور يردد تلك الجملة في المواقف الساخرة وعلى مواقع  التواصل الاجتماعي.
  8. قام بدور وزير الداخلية في مسلسل صاحب السعادة، ونال إعجاب المشاهدين، فانطلقت دعوات على فيس بوك تطالب بتعيينه وزير للداخلية.
  7. قبل تأدية دور وزير الداخلية في مسلسل صاحب السعادة زاد وزنه 12 كجم لكي تتناسب هيئته مع الدور.




  6. يتحدث اللغة العربية الفصحى، وكان عضوًا بالمسرح القومي بعد التخرج وعين به أن وصل سن التقاعد.
  5. الدور الذي يود تقديمه هو دور صامت، ويرى أنه أصعب الأدوار.
  4. من أهم أعماله السينمائية: طباخ الريس وفتح عينيك والشياطين وملاكي إسكندرية واذكريني ومدرسة المراهقين وعايشين للحب.
  3. من أبرز أعماله التلفزيونية: الشهد والدموع والضباب والأبناء وأحلام عادية ومن أطلق الرصاص على هند علام وصاحب السعادة.
  2. يرى أن المرأة أهم شيء في الوجود وأن الرجال دونها لا يسوون شيئًا.
  1. لديه ابن وابنة تامر ودينا وحفيدين.





هذا الخبر منقول من : المصري اليوم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يونيو 2016)

*القيصر" يتفوق على "الأسطورة" و"الخانكة" في استفتاء "الوطن" *

*الجمعة 24-06-2016 PM 06:25* 
*كتب:  مها طايع* 
*




**استفتاء الوطن*
*AddThis Sharing Buttons*
*Share to Facebook5.4KShare to TwitterShare to Google+More AddThis Share options7*


*أظهر الاستفتاء  الذي تجريه "الوطن" لاستطلاع رأي الجمهور لمعرفة أفضل مسلسل في سباق  المسلسلات الرمضانية، اكتساح مسلسل "القيصر"، بينما جاء في المركز الثاني،  مسلسل "الأسطورة"، ثم في المركز الثالث مسلسل "الخانكة".*
*وحصل مسلسل "القيصر" على نسبة 59% من الأصوات،  متفوقًا على مسلسل "الأسطورة" الذي جاء في المركز الثاني بنسبة 16%، وفي  المركز الثالث جاء مسلسل "الخانكة" بنسبة 5%.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يونيو 2016)

*ونوس: لأغوينهم أجمعين*




 
محمد حمدي هاشم
  
 			 			 29/06/2016 - 12:19 ص 
 			   	162 قراءة  			
 			 			 			0 تعليق			








 		الممثل «يحيى الفخراني» في مسلسل «ونوس»​ 		    	           						 							[FONT=Greta_Regular]منذ اللحظة الأولى  أعلن مسلسل «ونوس» عن نفسه ببداية مميزة  وغامضة، حيث نرى نبيل الحلفاوي  «ياقوت» يرتدي ملابس متسخة وتبدو عليه علامات الإرهاق والتعب، وفي المشهد  التالي ظهرت عائلة انشراح «هالة صدقي» متوسطة الحال، وبالرغم من وضوح بعض  المعاناة كأي أسرة مصرية متوسطة الدخل، لم يخلُ المشهد من أمارات السعادة  والمرح، مقدمة حوارية وإخراجية مميزة «لعبد الرحيم كمال» و«شادي الفخراني»  لتقديم شخصية ونوس ودخوله على أسرة «انشراح»، فأثناء تناولهم العشاء ظهر فى  التلفزيون مشهد من فيلم «سفير جهنم» للراحل الكبير «يوسف وهبى»، وجلس  الأطفال يتحدثون عن الشيطان، إلى أن طرق الباب ونوس «يحيى الفخراني»، ودخل  يتحدث مع العائلة بأسلوب أخذ طابع الشدّ تارة والجذب تارة أخرى، ليرشد  الأبناء إلى طريق أبيهم المفقود من 20 عامًا، منذ هذه اللحظة تحدث الجميع  عن إعادة تقديم لمسرحية «فاوست» في نسخة درامية مصرية.
*[FONT=Greta_Bold]ونوس: حبكة بطيئة وأحداث قليلة[/FONT]*

 [FONT=Greta_Regular]بالرغم من تميز «عبد الرحيم  كمال» في الحلقات الأولى من المسلسل، خصوصًا في استعراض شخصية «ونوس» وأسرة  «انشراح»، ولكن مع مرور الحلقات عانى المسلسل من تكرار للأحداث وبعض المطّ  والتطويل، ويعود هذا المط لعدة أسباب؛ أولها التزام  كمال برؤية الدين  الإسلامي للشيطان والتي حدّت من وجود مساحات التطور الدرامي. فعلى العكس من  فاوست «جوته» المليئة بالصراعات النفسية والرموز المتنوعة التي مثلها  الشيطان في المسرحية، يقدم عبد الرحيم كمال صورة ثابته للشيطان، فهو الكيان  الشرير الذي لا هدف له سوى إغواء الإنسان، واللعب على غرائزه ونقاط ضعفه  واحتياجاته المادية والنفسية.[/FONT]
اعتماد المسلسل على الرؤية الإسلامية للشيطان حدّ من وجود مساحات أرحب وأوسع للتطور الدرامي.​ [FONT=Greta_Regular]ربما كانت تلك الرؤية تعتبر  جيدة في البداية، ولكن مع مرور الأحداث كان لابد من تطور لشخصية «ونوس»،  وهو ما لم يحدث مطلقًا، وظل ونوس يقوم بنفس الحيل تقريبًا. اعتمد كمال في  تطويره للأحداث على إظهار شخصيات جديدة أغواها ونوس، كشخصية كرباج «لطفي  لبيب»، وتغير الشكل واللغة مع ثبات المضمون كما في المشاهد التي تجمع ونوس  و«القصبي»، التي تميزت بلهجة شاعرية بديعة، وتغير ملابس ونوس الثابتة  للرداء الأخضر.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Greta_Regular]السبب الثاني هو عدم وجود  مقاومة من الشخصيات، فونوس دائمًا يغوي، والإنسان لا يقاوم إغواءه، لم نجد  أي مقاومة من أي شخصية في العمل تقريبًا، فالجميع يخضع لإغواء ونوس،  المقاومة الوحيدة ظهرت من شخصية «ياقوت»، ولكنها لم تظهر حتى الآن كمقاومة  شرسة مناسبة لرجل فقد أسرته وكل شيء.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Greta_Regular]أما السبب الثالث فهو عدم  استخدام المقومات التي صنعها كمال نفسه في الحلقات الأولى، فشخصيات المسلسل  لم يغوِها ونوس بأشياء ليست فيها، فـ«فاروق» قبل ظهور ونوس محب للظهور  والاستعراض، «عزيز» شخص يهتم بالمال قبل كل شيء، «نبيل» و«دنيا» معجبون  ببعضهم، وهنا كانت فرصة لطرح أسئلة فلسفية مهمة عن دور الشيطان كعامل أساسي  لإخراج الشر أو عامل مساعد، كذلك نسبية الأحداث، فهل فعل «ونوس» الذي ساهم  في زيادة الإعجاب بين نبيل ودنيا فعل شرير؟، أم فعل صحيح لم يستطع نبيل أو  دنيا اتخاذه من البداية؟، بالرغم من تأسيس كمال لهذه الفرص ولكنه تجاهلها  لفكرة الإغواء. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Greta_Regular]ليس المقصود بالانتقادات  السابقة القول بإن سيناريو المسلسل ضعيف، بل إنه يظل في كل الأحوال جيدًا،  ولكن كانت الفرص متاحة ليكون سيناريو أكثر كمالاً وجودة، ولكن في المجمل  تجربة استعراض شخصية الشيطان جديدة على الدراما المصرية، كذلك وجود الكثير  من الحوارات المميزة بين الأبطال، ورسم بعض الشخصيات كشخصية نرمين «حنان  مطاوع»، والتمهيد الدرامي الجيد لبعض الأحداث مثل تحول «فاروق» لداعية  إسلامي، الذي بدا تحولًا مقنعًا بعيدًا عن الابتذال.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Greta_Bold]الإخراج والتمثيل[/FONT]*

 [FONT=Greta_Regular]جاء الأداء التمثيلي في  المسلسل ما بين الإبهار والإخفاق. فـ«يحيي الفخراني» في دور ونوس قام بأداء  أقل ما يقال عليه مبهر، فأدى دور الشيطان بأداء ينافس من أدّوا الدور في  السينما العالمية، فلا مبالغة لو اعتبرنا الفخراني تفوّق في بعض الجوانب  على «آل باتشينو» في فيلم «محامي الشيطان»، أداء يدعو للفخر فعلًا، ويجعلنا  ننظر بإعجاب لاختيارات الفخراني لأدواره واستغلال خبراته التمثيلية. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Greta_Regular]و«حنان مطاوع» تتألق في دور  نرمين، وتفاجئ الجمهور بمستواها المرتفع ونضجها التمثيلي في تأدية دور الأم  الموسوسة المؤمنة بأن حسد الآخرين هو سبب أذية ابنها. «محمد شاهين» كان  أداؤه مناسبًا للدور.[/FONT]
حنان مطاوع قدمت دورا مفاجئا تفوقت فيه علي نفسها، في حين جاء أداء الممثل السوري نيقولا معوض مخيبا للآمال​ [FONT=Greta_Regular]على الجانب الآخر فشل تام  لـ«نيقولا معوض» في دور فاروق، فشل في تأدية أي انفعال حزن أو فرح أو تفكير  أو أي شيء. اختيار نيقولا علامة استفهام كبيرة وهو لا شك يمثل الإخفاق  الكامل، وعلامة على عدم التركيز أو الاستسهال في اختيار الممثلين من قبل  شادي الفخراني. أما «هالة صدقي» في دور انشراح، لا نستطيع وصف  أدائها بالسيئ، ولكنه لم يكن متقنًا، فلم تستطع هالة صدقي تأدية دور الأم  البسيطة المجتهدة لتربية أبنائها، في لحظات انفعالها تشعر وكأنك تشاهد  شخصية أرستقراطية منفعلة وليست أمًا مصرية بسيطة.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Greta_Regular]في الإخراج كالعادة «شادي  الفخراني» متألق، قدرة عالية على إظهار تفاصيل المكان بصورة جيدة وجميلة،  وتقديم لرؤية بصرية جيدة، وعدم التكلف والاستعراض في استخدام الموسيقى  التصويرية. ولكن على جانب آخر لجأ شادي لحيل إخراجية لم تكن موفقة من أجل  زيادة وقت الحلقة، مثل جعل المشهد الأخير في آخر الحلقة يعرض من جديد في  أول الحلقة التالية، وزيادة الأغاني أو فقرات الرقص بدون ضرورة درامية  مهمة.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Greta_Regular]مسلسل «ونوس» من أفضل  مسلسلات رمضان هذا العام، ولكن عانى من المط والتطويل الناتج عن عدم  استغلال الفرص المتاحة في النص من أجل التطور الدرامي، واعتماده بشكل كامل  على إنقاذ الفخراني بتمثيله المبهر لقلة التحولات أو التطور في شخصية ونوس.[/FONT]




[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2016)

*كشف " تمثيلية " هانى فى الادغال

بالحلقة 22 و هى الخاصة الفنان سليمان عيد - و التى انفتح بها الباب المدرع اثناء هجوم الاسد على السيارة
و من احد التعليقات على المشهد باليوتيوب " ثبت لى صدق انها مجرد تمثيلية "

و الدليل / باول مشاهد دخول الفنان سليمان عيد بالسيارة المدرعة (( لا يوجد الاستيكر الاخضر على صندوق الافعى بالخلف - لكن يظهر فجاة بعد هجوم الاسد على السائق ، ثم يعود ليختفى من جديد عند هجوم اللبؤتين ليعاود ظهورة من جديد حين يقدم الاسد على السيارة ))

مما يؤكد ان المشاهد صورت على فترات متقطعة و ليست متواصلة و ان الموضوع برمته فعلا هو تمثيل فى تمثيل مع اتفاق مسبق على الاحداث​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2016)

* 							فلسفة الفخرانى الشيطان						*




*



*





*                                                                                      email           *
*                                                                                      facebook           *
*                                                                                      twitter           *
*                                                                                      google+           *






*الشروق*



*رأي*

* الخميس ظ£ظ  يونيو ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ - ظ ظ£:ظ£ظ :ظ¥ظ  م*


*بقلم: خالد محمود*



* ماذا يريد أن يفعل بنا «ونوس» فى رحلة الشك واليقين، الإيمان واللا  إيمان، هذه المرة أقف أمام يحيى الفخرانى الذى بات يفلسف التمثيل ويحول  التشخيص إلى تساؤلات مؤرقة، فى مقدمتها: هل تؤمن بنفسك.. بقدرك فى هذه  الدنيا أم لا، هل تدع الشيطان الذى بداخلك ينتصر عليك، ويتلاعب بحياتك  وتسمح له ان يتسلل ليصبح جزء من دمك؟! نعم لكل منا ظل شيطانى يظهر فى لحظة  الضعف، هذه حقيقة، تشعر بها عندما تتوه منك الدنيا، وتشعر بدوار الزمن.*

*«أنت مؤمن ياعم ونوس؟» سأل الشاب نبيل عم ونوس ــ تلك الشخصية التى  ظهرت فجأة فى حياة أسرة «انشراح» كطيف يخبرهم بأن أباهم ياقوت الذى تركهم  من عشرين عاما مازال على قيد الحياة، وانه يعرف مكانه ويملك ثروة كبيرة ــ  ونوس أجاب عن سؤال نبيل وهو ينظر فى عينه: «نعم مؤمن.. مؤمن جدا بنفسى وأول  طريق الإيمان أن تحب نفسك» وهنا يلقى الكاتب عبدالرحيم كمال حكمة العمل  كسهم يخترق قلوبنا، فحب النفس هو أرقى معانى الصفاء، والمراجعة والحساب بل  فى هذا الحب يكمن ميزان عدل الحياة، فعندما تحبها تسمو بها فوق كل لحظات  الخطيئة، وما أكثر خطايا أيامنا.*

*ونوس يتلاعب بالبشر من حوله، عبر سيناريو أشبه بلعبة سيجا، حصاها لحم  ودم، ينقلهم من خانة لخانة، مرة فى مربع الوهم، واخرى فى مربع الحقيقة،  وثالثة يلقى بها حجر الشيطان، هكذا فعل مع انشراح وابنائها «نرمين، عزيز،  ونبيل، وفاروق» فتتطور الأمور ويبدأ الصراع بين الأبناء والزوجة، ما بين  العودة إلى حضن الأب والأموال، أو المضى فى حياتهم كما كانوا. وهنا يشرح  الكاتب شخصياته عبر صورة واقعية للمخرج المجتهد شادى الفخرانى، فنرمين التى  جسدتها بنضج كبير حنان مطاوع، تعانى مع ابنها المريض وقد مسها جزء من  شيطنة ونوس، وفاروق الشاب المتدين وجسده «نيكولا معوض» يستسلم هو الآخر  لألاعيب ونوس الذى يقنعه بأن يترك التدريس والمسجد، ويذهب إلى إلقاء دروس  العلم فى أماكن الأشخاص الأغنياء، والقنوات الفضائية حيث الشهرة والمال،  ونبيل الذى لعب دوره محمد كيلانى، الذى يغنى فى كباريه ويتهم فى جريمة قتل  صاحبة الكباريه، وعزيز سائق التاكسى «محمد شاهين» الذى تتملكه لهفة البحث  عن المال أكثر من العثور على أبيه، ايضا بفضل نصائح ونوس الذى قلب حياة  الجميع رأسا على عقب، وعلى رأسهم انشراح التى جسدت دور الأم ببراعة كبيرة،  ووعى، بل ويعد دورها نقلة فى هذا العمل وفى مشوارها، فنحن نرى الأم التى  اخفت ملامح الزوج من كل الصور، ومن وجودها، لتربى ابناءها وحدها وفق  قواعدها، وفجأة عندما يظهر ونوس تهدم كل هذه القواعد لينفرط العقد.*

*ياقوت أو الزوج الذى جسده العملاق نبيل الحلفاوى حائر بين العودة  المباشرة لأولاده، وعدم العودة، انه يجسد الحلم والوهم، وقد تقمص بحق شخصية  صعبة، ويبدو ان الوقوف امام يحيى الفخرانى يمثل تحديا كبيرا لكل الممثلين  من حوله، فيصيبهم بحالة وهج إبداعى وتألق كبير، فى هذا العمل تخطى الفخرانى  ما وراء الابداع بتعبيراته، ونظرات عينيه التى تكمن بداخلها شيطنة البشر  وملائكيتهم ايضا.*

*تركنا الفخرانى وعبدالرحيم كمال لضمائرنا وهواجسنا وحيرتنا نفك وحدنا رموز ونوس ثم نحكم عليه أو على أنفسنا.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2016)

*     طارق الشناوي: «الفخراني» برع في دور الشيطان بـ«ونوس»*




*  الأربعاء 06/يوليه/2016 - 06:42 م  *​*





     الفنان يحيى الفخرانى                                  محمد طاهر ابو الجود               *
*                         قال الناقد الفنى، طارق الشناوى، إن الفنان "يحيى الفخراني" أفضل ممثل في دراما رمضان 2016، لافتا أنه برع في أداء دور الشيطان الذي يغوى الجميع من الرجال والنساء في مسلسل "ونوس".

وأوضح  «الشناوى» خلال حديثه لفضائية «سي بي سي إكسترا»: أن الفنان يحيى  الفخراني، من الممثلين القلائل المتجددين، مشيرا إلى أنه يستطيع أداء جميع  الأدوار ببراعة.

وتابع: "يحيى الفخراني يستطيع أداء دور فنان باليه، حيث يستطيع أن يتشكل وجدانيا في أداء وتجسيد جميع الشخصيات الدرامية بتمكن".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2016)

*
وجهت الفنانة مي كساب،  عبر صفحتها الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "انستجرام"، رسالة شكر إلى صناع مسلسل "ونوس". 
 وكتبت  كساب "القدر مش بأيدك ولا بايدي .. شكرًا دكتور يحيى الفخراني.. شكرًا شيخ  الدراما الهمام عبد الرحيم كمال .. شكرًا أستاذ شادي الفخراني ..شكرًا كل  ممثلين العمل العظماء اللي متعونا .. بالنسبه لي أحسن مسلسل في رمضان ونوس  من حيث القيمة الفنية والرسالة الإنسانية والدينية والأخلاقية اللي  بيقدمها.. بأشكركم من كل قلبي استمتعت بكل مشهد وكل كلمة".*

*جدير بالذكر أن مسلسل "ونوس" من بطولة يحيى الفخراني، ونبيل الحلفاوي، هالة صدقي، محمد شاهين، حنان مطاوع ومن إخراج شادي الفخراني*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يوليو 2016)

شوفت مسلسل جراند اوتيل شوفته علي الانترنت بعد ما ناس كتير كانت بتتكلم عليه عايزه أقول اني خلصته في 3 ايام تقريبا ههههه كنت بسهر عليه من كتر ما احداثه سريعه ومشوقة ومش ممل ، احلي حاجة فيه اللبس والاناقة والشياكة بتاعت ناس زمان ، وانوشكا كانت ممتازة إناقه وشياكة وجمال وعملت الدور حلو اوي اوي 
وبعدين فجأة كده وانا بشوف ايه تاني ممكن يتشاف من مسلسلات رمضان لقيت اعلان مسلسل اسمه الأسطورة لمحمد رمضان اللي حد فهمه غلط انه احمد ذكي هههههه، بصراحة نفسي اتسدت من المنظر ومش راضيه اشوفه رغم اني سمعت انه كان واخد اكبر نسبه مشاهده، بس بجد شكله ميشجعش، ايه القبح اللي الناس بقت بتحبه ده؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2016)

*جميل جدا مشاهدة المسلسلات على النت خصوصا بعد قرف الاعلانات فى القنوات الفضائيه
حاليا بشاهدة مسلسل الاسطوره
*


----------

